# Israel Violating US Sanctions on Russia?



## georgephillip (Aug 29, 2014)

*Times are tough and getting tougher for Israeli farmers; at an earlier stage of the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement all that was required for Israelis to sell their agricultural products in Europe was proof the goods were not grown on occupied territory.

Not any more. 

Since Protective Edge Europe wants no part of any crops produced anywhere in Israel.

What's a good Jew to do?
*
"And what these farmers do, what these agricultural companies do then is they try to seek, very desperately, other markets, because with agriculture you can't keep the goods forever. They're perishable goods. So their growing market now is Russia. Russia is under international sanctions because of the crisis in Ukraine, and there are Russian companies that are willing to buy these goods from Israel. But they're paying less."

Israeli Agribusiness Demanding Relief From Government as BDS Intensifies


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 29, 2014)

the Arabs don't want it??


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 31, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> the Arabs don't want it??


Which Arabs are you referring to?
Israel allows no exports from Gaza to anywhere.
When the boycott was first imposed in 2007 one of its most severe critics was the Tel Aviv Chamber of Commerce, a collection of business people who were upset at the loss of commerce from Gaza.


----------



## Sally (Aug 31, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > the Arabs don't want it??
> ...



I wonder if Gaza George could tell us why the leaders in Gaza didn't use the concrete and other building materials to erect more housing and to build factories to give people jobs.  If everyone was peaceful in Gaza and didn't want to destroy the Jewish state, Israel would have no problem with Gaza exporting whatever was manufactured there.  I don't think all that material to build tunnels in order to kill the Jews was a useful way to provide for the future of the Gazans.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 31, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Why would the leaders of Gaza give greedy Jews more targets for their bombs, shells, and missiles?


----------



## Sally (Aug 31, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why, Gaza George, those "greedy Jews" are some of the taxpayers who are enabling you to have a roof over your head in a subsidized apartment.  Now can you tell us why all the money and material given to the Gazans weren't put to good use to help the Gazan people.  By the way, Gaza George, since you are on the Middle East forum, have you anything to say about what is going on to innocent people in the rest of the Middle East?  Surely the needle on your record player isn't just stuck on Israel so that you can blabber about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 31, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


"Now, what we see now is at the same time the Israeli public is splitting on this (BDS) issue. 

"And we have a lot of people, especially from the lower classes of Israel, especially people who are minorities, ethnic minorities who are being repressed inside Israel but still are Jews, who are adopting a very belligerent stance against Gaza, against Hamas, and are actually willing to make more sacrifices in order to increase the violence and increase the assault on Gaza. 

"They are completely aware that because of this violence there's going to be an economic price, there's going to be more BDS, more sanctions against Israel, less trade, and that will hurt their standard of living.

"But at the same time, there are the elites in Israel, people who are more engaged in international trade, owning companies that export, and they're changing their tune very fast in light of this growing BDS campaign. 

"If we look at how people responded to BDS over the last six years or so, that then most of these factory owners/exporters were trying to keep as much as they could secret. 

"They didn't want to talk about BDS, because they felt that if they acknowledged the existence of that movement, they would be actually maybe encouraging it. 

"They also didn't want to make public calls on the Israeli government to take into consideration the effect of BDS on the Israeli economy, because that would be perceived inside Israel as unpatriotic, maybe treacherous."

Israeli Agribusiness Demanding Relief From Government as BDS Intensifies 

*Your country needs you.
Let me know if you need any help packing.*


----------



## Sally (Aug 31, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



There are so many articles about this BDS, but in a negative vein; however, Gaza George doesn't bother to read them.  He is just happy that some Arab started this BDS movement.  Meanwhile, Gaza George, speaking of moving, aren't you happy that taxpayers like me contribute to your subsidized apartment so that you don't have to move and live under a bridge?

Does anyone think that Gaza George would ever get off the subject of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and actually give the readers some current news about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East?  Or is he so obsessed with his scapegoats that he really doesn't care about innocent people being killed, people being starved to death, and young women being sold into slavery?


georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Naturally Gaza George will never bring up any articles against BDS of which they are loads of them, but he sure does love this movement started by an Arab.  Meanwhile, speaking of moving, Gaza George, just be happy that taxpayers like me are helping to pay for your subsidized apartment or you might be moving out of your tiny place to live God only knows where.  There is an article on AOL right now telling how much rents are in various cities, and even if you had to pay the going rent per square foot for your tiny apartment, I don't think you would have much left over to feed yourself. 

Does anyone think that Gaza George will ever bring up current events on this Middle East forum which have nothing to do with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews?  In other parts of the Middle East, people are being killed, people are being starved to death, and young women are being sold into slavery.  However, Gaza George is not interested in all of this because he really doesn't care what happens to these people.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 31, 2014)

Time ain't though, 7th year.


----------



## toastman (Aug 31, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why would Israel give violent Muslims more concrete to build tunnels?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 31, 2014)

Actually, I'm more than willing to stay on topic.
Anybody here know anything about Shmee-ta?
And why Israel doesn't need to care for the next 13 months.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 1, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Because, under international law, Israel is the occupying power in Gaza, and as such can not inflict collective punishment on the civilians it occupies, not that greedy Jews have ever demonstrated the slightest concern for international law. When are you planning to snap up some prime Gaza beachfront, right after the tent cities open in Sinai?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 1, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Actually, I'm more than willing to stay on topic.
> Anybody here know anything about Shmee-ta?
> And why Israel doesn't need to care for the next 13 months.


For the same reason the pattern of sevens predicted 911 to the exact hour? Do you have any links for your prophecy?


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2014)

The Palestinians in Gaza violating the boycott of Israel as well.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I'm more than willing to stay on topic.
> ...


Who said prophecy?

The Shmita Association- Properly Fulfill the Mitzvah of Shmitah
Shmita - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

You are one lazy fuck.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 Not according to the government in gaza that have stated that gaza is not occupied. Who are you to call hamas liars ?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 1, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Hamas consists of many gangsters who have never been known for their honesty; the UN, major human rights organizations, and the US State Department all regard Israel as exerting effective control over Gaza by virtue of its control of most land borders, airspace and coastal waters, electromagnetic sphere, and population registry. Hence, Israel is the occupying power of Gaza.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


All the borders were built by Israel and agreed with the PA in 2005.
Airspace used for explosive carry drones, infiltrates Israel's airspace- legitimate blockade.
Naval blockade since Iran, Turkey and few other states abusing the innocence to ship weapon materials, Terrorists also infiltrated Israel territorial water as well - legitimate blockade.
Gaza owe Israel Milliards for electricity provided,raising the electricity tax for entire Israel, not a single Shekel so far although once Israel turned the electricity down the GP ran 'Avatar protest' - Nobody desire to provide them free electricity but they can barely make fire, pathetic.
Population registry - ????
Any use of the word occupation is either pure stupidity or even worse, pure lie.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 1, 2014)

*Revised Zionism...
*
"Zionism was born of the late 19th century ferment of politics, race, pseudo-science, imperialism, and rejection of 18th rationalism, a 'Blood and Soil' fever that ultimately gave rise to all of the fascist or semi-fascist movements of the 20th Century.

"In Poland between the wars, Zionism took a toxic turn to the right when its original goals were clarified and hardened by what came to be known as Revised Zionism promoted by Ze’ev Jabotinsky and his followers. 

"Revised Zionism called for the creation of a *Greater Israel that would stretch from Iraq in the east and into Southern Lebanon in the north*. 

"Unabashed admirers of Mussolini, the Jabotinsky sect took to wearing black shirts and employing the fascist salute.

"Many members of Zionist terror organizations like the Stern Gang – the folks who, incidentally, invented the car bomb – came from the ranks of Jabotinsky’s followers, including Menachem Begin and Yitzak Shamir, the first two Likud Prime Ministers. 

"The Likud Party, still one of the dominant political forces in Israel today, is itself the direct heir of Revised Zionism.

*Righteous Jews never mention how their own leaders created a Jewish state from  acts of terrorism in the 1930s and '40s.

Why is that?

Blood and Soil The Price of Zionism*


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2014)

Zionism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 1, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Zionism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*Your link:
*
"In 1903, the Zionist congress declined an offer by the British to establish a homeland in Uganda. 

"Lobbying by a Russian Jewish immigrant, Chaim Weizmann and fear thatAmerican Jews would encourage the USA to support Germany culminated in the British government's Balfour Declaration of 1917, which endorsed the creation of a Jewish homeland in Palestine, as follows:

"His Majesty's government view with favour the *establishment in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of *existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine,* or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.[47]

Zionism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Sep 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...



I wonder if Gaza George can tell us the name of this Ukrainian immigrant.  Plus it would be understandable why he would want Israel to be where it currently is.  After all, does Uganda hold any sites which are holy to the Jews, but Israel certainly does?  Just as Mecca and Medina are there for the Muslims and the Vatican is there for the Catholics, why shouldn't the Jews have a place that is holy to them, a place where there is so much Jewish history?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Because there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living in Palestine when Zionism began; your question simply restates your arrogance that Jews alone, among all nations of this world, are entitled to land that is owned by other people. You truly are NOT that special.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


When, and where, be precise about it.


----------



## Sally (Sep 2, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Don't worry, Dan.  A person would have to be non compus mentis to actually believe that Gaza George cares about the Arabs.  Gaza George needs a scapegoat in his life, and I think people are smart enough to realize that the Jews are his scapegoat.  Has anyone seen him show any compassion or sympathy to what is happening to the Arabs in the rest of the Middle East even though tens of thousands of them have been killed, probably just as many have been wounded, and three million refugees?  As you can see, he couldn't tell us the name of the Ukrainian who said that Israel should be where it presently is.  Dr. Tshlenov was knowledgeable that the Jews had a history in Israel and not in Uganda.  He might have not been a very religiousJew, but at the end of each seder he would hear "Next Year in Jerusalem."


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 2, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


"In 1920, the League of Nations' _Interim Report on the Civil Administration of Palestine_stated that there were hardly 700,000 people living in Palestine:

"There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ. 

"Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. 

"Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems..." 

"The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. 

"Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years."

Demographics of Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Sep 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Isn't it great that the European Jews came in and had jobs for their Arabs?  Imagine if these Arabs stayed in their impoverished surrounding countries.  They came into Israel for the same reason we see Hispanics coming from south of our border and for the same reason you see many impoverished people from the Middle East and Southeast Asia flooding into Europe.  Gaza George should learn some Spanish so that he can converse with people in his mainly Central American-populated neighborhood and ask them why they left.  Certainly it wasn't because they wanted a change of scenery.

Winston Churchill - "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population."


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Jews banished Arab workers from farms and factories in Palestine and replaced them with illegal migrants from Europe. Not unlike Valley Girls saving a few pennies by hiring Central American migrants to clean their swimming pools. Why do so many Jews hate poor people?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 2, 2014)

A question unanswered, georgie...
Please layout the tactical details required for such a "cleansing", including how NO ONE in the Arab world noticed.
I have asked Monty for this at least 2 times and never got an answer.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 2, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> A question unanswered, georgie...
> Please layout the tactical details required for such a "cleansing", including how NO ONE in the Arab world noticed.
> I have asked Monty for this at least 2 times and never got an answer.


"*Abandoned, evacuated and destroyed Palestinian localities[edit]
*
"Main article: List of Arab towns and villages depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus

"Several authors have conducted studies on the number of Palestinian localities that were abandoned, evacuated and/or destroyed during the 1947–1949 period. 

"Based on their respective calculations, the table below summarises their information:

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > A question unanswered, georgie...
> ...


I asked for tactical and I get an article that has links to several hundred other articles.
If this issue is so important to you, research each of these cities and divvy up the...
[] *Abandoned*
[] *Evacuated*
[]* Destroyed*
I will then research a few from each list and see how accurate the data is.
I guess we'll hear from you in a few weeks.

I will tell you that if the Jews of 1948 could empty out hundreds of villages in one year, I'm pretty darned impressed and would love to know how they did it.
They certainly weren't able to cover that much ground in the West Bank alone in the early 2000s.


----------



## Sally (Sep 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why, Gaza George, the Arabs only lost their jobs after the last Intifada because it was too dangerous to let them back in from Gaza and the West Bank.  The Arabs in Israel stayed at their same jobs.  Therefore, Israel had to import foreign workers to replace those Arabs from outside Israel Proper..  As far as people cleaning pools, I noticed that the pool cleaners for the homes in my neighborhood happen to be white or the homeowners clean their own pools.  I noticed that after the Northridge earthquake, there were Guatamalans and Mexicans working as construction crews all over the neighborhood.  In fact, across the street two Guatamalan workers, Edgar and his cousin, were getting their contractors license so that they could start their own contracting business..  They were hard workers, knew their jobs, and weren't hope to get subsidized housing.  By the way, you too could have been a pool cleaner if you had any get up and go.  They give classes for this at occupational centers, and you would have had to pay only $5 if you had gone when you were younger.  I don't think anyone hates poor people, and that is why people give to charity to help the poor.  The people whom others have no respect for are those who are not willing to work hard because they know that subsidized housing awaits them, paid in part by the people who supposedly hate the poor.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*Here's how your people did it in 1948; maybe you're smart enough to know why they wouldn't get away with it today, or not.

Deir Yassin massacre - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2014)

I hate to say it, but these paragraphs are referencing articles written in 2008?  Sounds like fabricated bullshit to me.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> I hate to say it, but these paragraphs are referencing articles written in 2008?  Sounds like fabricated bullshit to me.


*Your state was born of terrorism and worse; no bullshit.

*


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it, but these paragraphs are referencing articles written in 2008?  Sounds like fabricated bullshit to me.
> ...


Hmmm...
One Jew talking vs millions of Muslims committing murder.
You really are stupid.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*You really are Jewish:
*
"This story starts in 1799, outside the walls of Acre in Ottoman-controlled Palestine, when an army under Napoleon Bonaparte besieged the city. It was all part of a campaign to defeat the Ottomans and establish a French presence in the region.

"In search of allies, Napoleon issued a letter offering Palestine as a homeland to the Jews under French protection. He called on the Jews to ‘rise up’ against what he called their oppressors.

"Napoleon’s appeal was widely publicised. But he was ultimately defeated. In Acre today, the only memory of him is a statue atop a hill overlooking the city.

"Yet Napoleon’s project for a Jewish homeland in the region under a colonial protectorate did not die, 40 years later, the plan was revived but by the British."

*And ignorant.*

Al-Nakba - Special series - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Sally (Sep 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So many things have happened since that time, Gaza George.  The borders of many countries have seen changed.  Why, at that time we didn't even see the country of Pakistan until much, much later on and no doubt you didn't have a problem with land from India being carved off to make another country for the Muslims and all those Hindus whose ancestors lived on that land for thousands of years had to move.  However, only if the Jews are involved with something, you want everyone to sit up and take notice, even though it is obvious that you really don't care about the Arabs.  Now as for your Al Jazeera piece -- can you verify it from something like the
Encyclopedia Britannica  as this would be an important event which would be included in that encyclopedia.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


"In early 1948, Jewish paramilitary forces began to seize more land in Palestine. By the end of July, more than 400,000 Palestinians had been forced to flee their homes, and their plight as refugees had just begun.
In May of that year, Swedish diplomat Count Folke Bernadotte had been appointed as the UN Mediator in Palestine. His mission was to seek a peaceful settlement.

The Count surveyed devastated Palestinian villages and visited refugee camps in both Palestine and Jordan. The scale of the humanitarian disaster became apparent, as he witnessed cramp living conditions, long queues for basic food and scarce medical aid.

"Count Bernadotte was no stranger to human disaster; with the Red Cross he had rescued over 30,000 prisoners of war from Nazi concentration camps. Now he advocated the Palestinian’s right to return to their homes.
In a report dated 16 September 1948, he wrote:

*“It would be an offence against the principles of elementary justice if these innocent victims were denied the right to return to their homes, while Jewish immigrants flow into Palestine, and, indeed, at least offer the threat of permanent replacement of the Arab refugees who have been rooted in the land for centuries.”*

"The Count’s first proposal argued for fixed boundaries through negotiation, an economic union between both states, and the return of Palestinian refugees - the proposal was turned down.

"On 17 September, the day following his UN report, Count Bernadotte’s motorcade was ambushed in Jerusalem. He was shot at point blank range by members of the Jewish Stern gang."

Al-Nakba - Special series - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Sally (Sep 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




As I said, all this would be such important stuff that it would be reported in the Encyclopedia Britanica.  Could you should us something from this encyclopedia?  

See, I can find sites too.  Al Jazeera, and Arab media organization, can have their special series, and of course you will then have no problems with Jews giving their opinions.

http://www.think-israel.org/karsh.1948israelpalestinians.html


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2014)

georgie,

I reiterate:

Hmmm...
One Jew talking vs millions of Muslims committing murder.
You really are stupid.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 4, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgie,
> 
> I reiterate:
> 
> ...


*Are you too stupid to guess how much your opinion matters?
*
"The moral duplicity in the U.S. political class is breathtaking. 

"Squeezed in between news stories of the ongoing slaughter of Palestinians in Gaza, U.S.  President Barak Obama announced expanded economic sanctions against Russia for its alleged support for what the media calls 'pro-Russian separatist forces' in Eastern Ukraine. 

"The U.S. action could not have been a more dramatic illustration of the cognitive dissonance and ethical double standards of the Obama  administration and the U.S political class."

Sanctions for Russia and a Green Light for Israel to Continue War Crimes Common Dreams Breaking News Views for the Progressive Community


----------



## Sally (Sep 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgie,
> ...



Ah, Gaza George calls someone stupid!!!  Now that is a joke.  Common Dreams is a very anti-Israel site.  Meanwhile, people are being killed wholesale in the rest of the Middle East, women are being captured to be used as slaves, millions of refugees, and Gaza George is always on this forum posting about his favorite scapegoat, the Jews and is not concerned what is happening elsewhere to unfortunate people.  I think if the planet was hit by a big meteor this morning, Gaza George would still crawl to his computer and blame his scapegoats for the meteor.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 5, 2014)

*Why does the US support Israel?
*
"Support for Israel interferes with: American relations with the oil-producing nations, with whom we previously had friendly ties; with Muslim consumers, who represent 1.2 billion people world-wide; and removes much-needed money from domestic American requirements — tax revenues that could be addressed to domestic needs are instead sent abroad *to prop up a system of discrimination that is antithetical to American principles of equality and democracy.
*
"In addition, the ‘special relationship’ between the U.S. and Israel is increasingly imperiling American lives.

Why, then, is this done? Close examination of the history and current situation reveals that U.S. policies in the Middle East are rarely driven by U.S. interests. Rather, they are largely driven by two very different factors..."

*I'll bet Ha$bara $al knows what they are

US Interests and Israel Palestine*


----------



## Sally (Sep 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Why does the US support Israel?
> *
> "Support for Israel interferes with: American relations with the oil-producing nations, with whom we previously had friendly ties; with Muslim consumers, who represent 1.2 billion people world-wide; and removes much-needed money from domestic American requirements — tax revenues that could be addressed to domestic needs are instead sent abroad *to prop up a system of discrimination that is antithetical to American principles of equality and democracy.
> *
> ...



Are you short on money again by showing us the dollar sign, Gaza George? Get out of your tiny subsidized apartment and leave your neighborhool mainly populated with people from Central America, many who are here illegally and, therefore, can't vote.  Go to different neighborhoods in your city and speak to other Americans and see what they say.  After all, they are the ones who are electing members of Congress, and if they don't like what Congress is going, their representatives will be voted out.  As for tax money, which of course you don't pay any taxes, it has been figured that about $3.00 per American taxpayer goes to Israel.  Do you know what a Whopper or Big Mac costs these days, Gaza George?  Meanwhile, most of the money that is allocated for Israel is money that must be spent here in our own defense industries, giving jobs to American workers.  You know what an American worker is, don't you Gaza George?  It is a person who works hard for his weekly paycheck and is not looking to get subsidized housing.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Why does the US support Israel?
> ...


*$ally Ha$bara earns her daily bread shilling for one of the richest states on the planet, but $he will never tell how many $hekels $he earns for doing so.

Maybe $he'$ Jew Fir$t?
*
"Most Americans are not aware how much of their tax revenue our government sends to Israel. 

"For the fiscal year ending in September 30, 1997, the U.S. has given Israel $6.72 billion: $6.194 billion falls under Israel's foreign aid allotment and $526 million comes from agencies such as the Department of Commerce, the U.S. Information Agency and the Pentagon. 

"The $6.72 billion figure does not include loan guarantees and annual compound interest totalling $3.122 billion the U.S. pays on money borrowed to give to Israel. 

"It does not include the cost to U.S. taxpayers of IRS tax exemptions that donors can claim when they donate money to Israeli charities. (Donors claim approximately $1 billion in Federal tax deductions annually. This ultimately costs other U.S. tax payers $280 million to $390 million.)

"When grant, loans, interest and tax deductions are added together for the fiscal year ending in September 30, 1997, our special relationship with Israel cost U.S. taxpayers over $10 billion.

"Since 1949 the U.S. has given Israel a total of $83.205 billion. 

"The interest costs borne by U.S. tax payers on behalf of Israel are $49.937 billion, thus making the total amount of aid given to Israel since 1949 $133.132 billion. 

"This may mean that U.S. government has given more federal aid to the average Israeli citizen in a given year than it has given to the average American citizen.

U.S. Financial Aid To Israel Figures Facts and Impact Congress U.S. Aid to Israel


----------



## Sally (Sep 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



It really is amusing that Gaza George is so concerned at his lack of money that he always accuses the others here of working for his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Maybe some Muslim extremist group will catch your posts, Gaza George, realize how you hate the Jews like they do, and throw you a few bucks now and then.

Meanwhile, as one poster, who was a retired Naval Intelligence Officer, said -- if the American people knew just how much Israel helped America, no one would deny that country anything.  Notice the Gaza George has no problem with all the money sent to dictators and tyrants which instead of this money being used to help the people in need lands up in their own pocket.  Naturally with the tons of money being sent to Pakistan where the soldiers give information to the Taliban in order to kill American soldiers, Gaza George has no problem with this.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


"Although Israel is an 'advanced, industrialized, technologically sophisticated country,' it "receives more U.S. aid per capita annually than the total annual [Gross Domestic Product] per capita of several Arab states.

"Approximately a third of the entire U.S. foreign aid budget goes to Israel, 'even though Israel comprises just...one-thousandth of the world's total population, and already has one of the world's higher per capita incomes.'

"U.S. government officials argue that this money is necessary for 'moral' reasons-some even say that Israel is a 'democracy battling for its very survival.' 

"If that were the real reason, however, aid should have been highest during Israel's early years, and would have declined as Israel grew stronger. 

"Yet' the pattern...has been just the opposite.' According to Zunes, '99 percent of all U.S. aid to Israel took place after the June 1967 war, when Israel found itself more powerful than any combination of Arab armies....'"

U.S. Financial Aid To Israel Figures Facts and Impact Congress U.S. Aid to Israel


----------



## Sally (Sep 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Really, Gaza George???  Why not tell us about the billions that Saudi Arabia makes from its oil, and we still help her?  Why not tell us about all the money that is raked in by the Emirates?  I am sure these oil-rich countries have enough money to help their fellow Arabs without the U.S. giving them any money at all.  Gaza George can't seem to understand that most of what is allocated to Israel must be spent here in our own defense industries, giving jobs to American workers.  We also have to remember (even though Gaza George wants to conveniently forget about it)  that whatever is allocated to Israel is just a very small percentage of Israel's defense budget because Gaza George's new bestest friends in the whole wide world are always trying to destroy Israel. and Israel has to be prepared to fend them off.  I think most of the viewers have to realize by now that Gaza George would love to see his bestest friends destroy some of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 7, 2014)

*How Israel thrives:
*
"A curious op-ed "The Tel Aviv Cluster" by the reliably neoconnish David Brooks appeared in the _New York Times_ on January 12th. 

"Brooks enthused over the prowess of Israel’s high tech businesses, attributing their success in large part to Jewish exceptionalism and genius, which must have provided the ultimate feel good moment for Brooks, who is himself Jewish. 

"That Israel has a booming technology sector is undeniably true, but Brooks failed to mention other contributing factors such as the $101 billion dollars in US economic and military aid over the course of more than four decades, which does not include the additional $30 billion recently approved by President Barack Obama. 

"American assistance has financed and fueled Israel’s business growth while the open access and even 'preferential treatment' afforded to Israeli exporters through the Israel Free Trade Implementation Act of 1985 has provided Israelis with the enormous US market to sell their products and services. 

"By act of Congress, Israeli businesses can even bid on most American Federal and State government contracts just as if they were US companies."

Stealing Success Tel Aviv Style


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *How Israel thrives:
> *
> "A curious op-ed "The Tel Aviv Cluster" by the reliably neoconnish David Brooks appeared in the _New York Times_ on January 12th.
> 
> ...



The New York Times is notorious for printing so many anti-Israel articles so I really am not interested in yours.  What I am curious about is that I was told that no threads should be started about Israel, and my previous threads were moved to a different forum.  I wonder how Gaza George is allowed to do this.  Is there an exemption in his case? 

By the way, if Gaza George would have applied himself more in his earlier years, perhaps he himself could have gotten a job in the tech industry, thus ensuring himself a comfortable retirement and not having to depend on subsidized housing.

Since Gaza George appears not to be interested in what is going on in the rest of the Middle East and only obsesses over Israel because his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are involved perhaps we can get him a girlfriend who certainly didn't fake a bad back after only ten days of her basic training..


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 7, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *How Israel thrives:
> ...


"What I am curious about is that I was told that no threads should be started about Israel, and my previous threads were moved to a different forum.  I wonder how Gaza George is allowed to do this.  Is there an exemption in his case?"

*I've been banned from the IP Forum, but I'm pretty sure it had nothing to do with my work ethic or military service.*


----------



## Sally (Sep 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So I guess that means if you are allowed to start threads about Israel, I am allowed to too.

I guess this means that Gaza George doesn't want to hook up with the Arab IDF soldier.  Dating an Arab in the IDF would be like dating an alien from Alpha Centura for Gaza George.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


She's too young for me, besides she went to school with Jews so she's never heard of al-Nakba.


----------



## Sally (Sep 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



She probably went to a school with Arabs so no doubt she heard of the fake
al-Nakba.


georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So now you are a fortune teller and know she went to school with Jews.  It would never enter your little mind that she is a grown-up who can make up her own mind.  Perhaps we can find the mother of an Ethiopian IDF soldier for you.  Would that be more apropos?

The Catastrophe Called Nakba Middle East Forum


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Do you listen to the videos you post?
She told us she preferred going to school with Jews.
Stockholm Syndrome, maybe?

Or, if that's too complex, maybe you could stop deflecting and tell us why your people are defying US sanctions on Russia?


----------



## Sally (Sep 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Do you and I know just which schools she attended from start to finish?  Do you know just which schools the Druze and other Arabs who are in the IDF went to?  I certainly don't.   Meanwhile, you really do not care about any sanctions on any country in the world.  You are only here to diss your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  All the other posters and viewers are smart enough to realize that you have no other interest in the Middle East even though you are on a Middle East forum.  Tens of thousands have been killed, and all you want to do is start up threads about Israel.  I think people can see right through you and realize that you care nothing about the Arabs except as pawns in your fight against your scapegoats, but  even if it kills you, forget about Israel for a while and concentrate on what is going on elsewhere in the Middle East.


----------



## Forester (Sep 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> Do you and I know just which schools she attended from start to finish?  Do you know just which schools the Druze and other Arabs who are in the IDF went to?  I certainly don't.   Meanwhile, you really do not care about any sanctions on any country in the world.  You are only here to diss your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  All the other posters and viewers are smart enough to realize that you have no other interest in the Middle East even though you are on a Middle East forum.  Tens of thousands have been killed, and all you want to do is start up threads about Israel.  I think people can see right through you and realize that you care nothing about the Arabs except as pawns in your fight against your scapegoats, but  even if it kills you, forget about Israel for a while and concentrate on what is going on elsewhere in the Middle East.


Any possibility you could tell me how those down trodden, victimized poor little scapegoats, the Jews, managed to correctly program all those high-tech American weaponry to intentionally impact into ALL THOSE UN SCHOOLS IN GAZA killing thousands and maiming even more??  Thanks.


----------



## Sally (Sep 8, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Do you and I know just which schools she attended from start to finish?  Do you know just which schools the Druze and other Arabs who are in the IDF went to?  I certainly don't.   Meanwhile, you really do not care about any sanctions on any country in the world.  You are only here to diss your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  All the other posters and viewers are smart enough to realize that you have no other interest in the Middle East even though you are on a Middle East forum.  Tens of thousands have been killed, and all you want to do is start up threads about Israel.  I think people can see right through you and realize that you care nothing about the Arabs except as pawns in your fight against your scapegoats, but  even if it kills you, forget about Israel for a while and concentrate on what is going on elsewhere in the Middle East.
> ...



Are you a loser in life like Gaza George that you need a scapegoat too?  Why don't you tell your new friends in Hamas that they shouldn't have started up and then nobody would have been killed.  Maybe you were over there helping them build the tunnels so that they could kill lots of Jews.  By the way, since you have crawled out of the woodwork to this forum, have you anything to say about the 190,000 plus people killed in other Middle East countries, God only knows how many wounded, and over two millioin refugees?  Or are you like Gaza George -- closing your eyes to what is happening elsewhere and are only interested in dissing Israel?  It appears that there are some who come over to this forum and could care less what is happening elsewhere.  They are only obsessed with Israel; and if 10,000 Syrians or Iraqis were killed tomorrow, they wouldn't even blink.


----------



## Forester (Sep 9, 2014)

Sally said:


> Are you a loser in life like Gaza George that you need a scapegoat too?  Why don't you tell your new friends in Hamas that they shouldn't have started up and then nobody would have been killed.  Maybe you were over there helping them build the tunnels so that they could kill lots of Jews.  By the way, since you have crawled out of the woodwork to this forum, have you anything to say about the 190,000 plus people killed in other Middle East countries, God only knows how many wounded, and over two millioin refugees?  Or are you like Gaza George -- closing your eyes to what is happening elsewhere and are only interested in dissing Israel?  It appears that there are some who come over to this forum and could care less what is happening elsewhere.  They are only obsessed with Israel; and if 10,000 Syrians or Iraqis were killed tomorrow, they wouldn't even blink.



Roger!


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 9, 2014)

*Israel and Russia:
*
"Six months ago, after Vladimir Putin annexed part of Ukraine, President Obama authorized sanctions against Russia. 'The basic principles that govern relations between nations in Europe and around the world must be upheld in the 21st century,' said Obama. 'That includes respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity—the notion that nations do not simply redraw borders or make decisions at the expense of their neighbors simply because they are larger or more powerful.'

"The United States has defended that principle in Ukraine and Iraq: You can’t use force to grab territory or change borders. 

"But Israel, a U.S. ally, continues to violate the rule. 

"This weekend, Israel claimed yet more Palestinian territory: *nearly 1,000 acres, its biggest land grab in 30 years.*"

Israel rsquo s illegal land grab in West Bank The Israeli rationale is no different than Vladimir Putin rsquo s in Ukraine.


----------



## Sally (Sep 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Israel and Russia:
> *
> "Six months ago, after Vladimir Putin annexed part of Ukraine, President Obama authorized sanctions against Russia. 'The basic principles that govern relations between nations in Europe and around the world must be upheld in the 21st century,' said Obama. 'That includes respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity—the notion that nations do not simply redraw borders or make decisions at the expense of their neighbors simply because they are larger or more powerful.'
> 
> ...



http://sultanknish.blogspot.co.il/2014/09/the-deadly-israeli-house-strikes-again


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 10, 2014)

"The Hamas charter, of course, does more than just reject Israel as a sovereign political entity. It’s a vile document that echoes some of the worst anti-Semitic tropes of the modern era. 

"But on the central question of one side denying the other’s legitimacy — it’s hard to ignore the symmetry between Likud – the party of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu – and Hamas."

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State Informed Comment


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2014)

Georgie is a typical desperate islamo Nazi-----"REPEAT THE LIES AND SOMEONE WILL BELIEVE"


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Georgie is a typical desperate islamo Nazi-----"REPEAT THE LIES AND SOMEONE WILL BELIEVE"


Name the lies in your Charter.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Georgie is a typical desperate islamo Nazi-----"REPEAT THE LIES AND SOMEONE WILL BELIEVE"
> ...



I don't have a charter       there is no  LIKUD CHARTER---
calling for  THE DESTRUCTION of  "a Palestinian state"----that
is your lie-----try to focus


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Likud Charter calls for Jews to rule all the land between the River and the sea, in spite of your hasbara; where does that leave non-Jews in Palestine?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




depends on how you define  "PALESTINE" ----Transjordan is---strictly speaking  ----  PART OF PALESTINE----in fact so is Gaza and even at least parts of Syria and Lebanon.    You are
playing the    MILLION YEAR HISTORY OF "PALESTINE"  card.       the  "PALESTINIAN IDENTITY"     no more a real
identity than a present day college sorority----between the
river and the sea is NOT THE EUPHATES AND THE ATLANTIC.       IT IS BETWEEN THE JORDAN AND THE MEDITERRANEAN-----the natural borders of  "the land of Israel" -----a small part of the Levant


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There are currently equal numbers of Jews and Arabs living between the River and the sea under Jewish civil or military laws; where's the self-determination/democracy in that political reality since all Jews of voting age have a say in who writes the laws and all Arabs do not?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




so?    they can move to  THEIR PART OF PALESTINE-----whatever that turns out to be-----just like hindus moved to THEIR PART OF INDIA-----in  1948 and hundreds of thousands of jews who had lived in a DIFFERENT part of the LEVANT---moved to THEIR PART OF PALESTINE----ie Israel         What is it with
the people who took on the name  "Palestinian"  that unlike the rest of the world---
HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS in the past 70 years----they cannot move a few miles down the road?????------they do not even face a new culture,  language or cuisine------you have never moved?     I moved from my childhood town-----a distance a lot greater than most "palis"  would be going


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There part of Palestine is Jaffa, remember how the Jews solved that little demographic problem; why do you even bother to pretend your people are any more than common thieves in Palestine?


----------



## Forester (Sep 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Georgie is a typical desperate islamo Nazi-----"REPEAT THE LIES AND SOMEONE WILL BELIEVE"


Actually, I've read up on a lot of these topics and find that georgephillip's posts are completely legit/accurate. What does that say about YOU? Answer: You just don't like the facts. You want to change them and insult people in the process. Grow up.
Just out of curiosity can you explain why Israel continues to violate International Law with these illegal settlements, pretending no one will notice? Article 49 of the Fourth Geneva Convention PROHIBITS POPULATION TRANSFERS INTO OCCUPIED TERRITORY.  Fourth Geneva Convention - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
No way around it. Israel is violating (another) International Law. Shameful. Now retreat to your own lands, thieves. Oh, and knock down your illegal WALL while you're at it.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 11, 2014)

Forester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Georgie is a typical desperate islamo Nazi-----"REPEAT THE LIES AND SOMEONE WILL BELIEVE"
> ...


*You're wasting key strokes on Rosie; she's looking for ways to make that illegal WALL IS proof:
*
"The Islamic State’s primary mission is to build a strong foundation in what it refers to as the Abode of Islam. The plan: Sweep away Jordan and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Jordan is the next target after consolidating gains in Iraq and Syria, because Jordan’s territory offers access to the northern tribes of Saudi Arabia. 

"From there, its dreams are wildly ambitious: Lead a campaign that will range fromJerusalem all the way to the Iberian peninsula in order to recapture the caliphate of Córdoba and restore Muslim rule which ended in 1492. The IS, according to Israeli political and military sources, is recruiting on the West Bank and in Gaza to launch attacks on Israel."

The Islamic State is reshuffling balance of power in Middle East Al Jazeera America


----------



## Sally (Sep 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I wonder why you are still pretending that you actually care about the Arabs. So much has been going on outside of Israel with so many innocent Arab people being murdered, and you have never said one word of sympathy for these Arabs.  If you can't be bothered to even waste a few keystrokes on these unfortunate Arabs who have died in the tens of thousands, you think any rational person is going to believe that you care about any Arabs in whatever area they might be?  Basically, all you want to do is demonize Israel so use some specific Arabs as your pawns, and that is really the bottom line.


----------



## Forester (Sep 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You know it George, it does seem like Israel would like to see complete chaos in the Middle East to try to distract from their atrocities in Gaza/West Bank.  You know, like throwing up a smoke screen to hide behind. That wall is outrageously tall and thick. Makes you wonder what other dirty things they're trying to hide over there behind the wall?  Terrorist training camps? You never can tell. 
I went  a little off topic so I think Israel is probably conducting trade deals with Russia. I bet a lot of bullets/ammo are trading hands, on their way to Israel.


----------



## Sally (Sep 11, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



A guy like Forester thinks he has credibility with rational thinkers after he just this evening said on another forum that Israel should be nuked after all the people who aren't Jewish have left.  Forester, don't you think people are smart enough to realize that Gaza George doesn't care about the Arabs and uses them as his pawns.  This happens to be the Middle East forum that you just crawled onto, and Gaza George is not interested in what is happening to the Arabs in the rest of the Middle East, and you probably don't either or we would see you posting about what is happening to them.  It really is a hoot to watch people try to fake it that they care about Arabs when they have nothing to say about the 190,000 killed so far in other parts of the Middle East.


----------



## Forester (Sep 11, 2014)

Sally said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Actually I was responding to someone who spoke of nuking the region turning into radioactive glass but you forgot to mention that.  Anyway it's been calculated that Israel dropped the equivalent of 6 nuclear bombs worth of explosives onto Gaza. That's a lot. So that puts it in perspective. Police Israel dropped equivalent of 6 nuclear bombs on Gaza Maan News Agency

The explosives dropped also contained radioactive uranium that contaminates water, soil, land for years.


----------



## Sally (Sep 11, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



Are you a physicist or scientist that you know exactly what these explosives contained? Strange how you have had no problems with your friends in Hamas starting up to cause Israel to retaliate, and it is also strange that you have no said one word about what the dictators and tyrants in the rest of the Middle East have done to their people.  It is quite easy to see why there is anti-Semitism with people like you around.  Tell you what.  Since you appear to hate the Israelis so much, why not hop over to the area and help your new friends with the digging of tunnels?


----------



## Forester (Sep 11, 2014)

I think there is way too much craziness going on in the Middle East. America too. Face it, we're all screwed if some sane people don't start getting involved.  Too many bombs going off. I don't want Israel getting nuked either.  
The U.S. needs to retrieve their equipment from the M.E. because it's being not being used for its intended purpose...and kill the terrorists. But the word terrorist doesn't include "foe" just because a government says so.


----------



## Sally (Sep 12, 2014)

Forester said:


> I think there is way too much craziness going on in the Middle East. America too. Face it, we're all screwed if some sane people don't start getting involved.  Too many bombs going off. I don't want Israel getting nuked either.
> The U.S. needs to retrieve their equipment from the M.E. because it's being not being used for its intended purpose...and kill the terrorists. But the word terrorist doesn't include "foe" just because a government says so.



Well I would think the word terrorists means those who have been running around killing the Yazidis, the Christians and the Muslims of sects that they don't like.  And I think the civilized world would consider them foes of innocent human beings who are being murdered..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Israel and Russia:
> *
> "Six months ago, after Vladimir Putin annexed part of Ukraine, President Obama authorized sanctions against Russia. 'The basic principles that govern relations between nations in Europe and around the world must be upheld in the 21st century,' said Obama. 'That includes respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity—the notion that nations do not simply redraw borders or make decisions at the expense of their neighbors simply because they are larger or more powerful.'
> 
> ...



George.  Israel owns .04% of the middle east and the Muslims own the other 99.96%.  Why?  Because Israel is not living on all the land that is part of Isaacs inheritance.  Others have been grabbing Israeli land through very devious methods and it is all going to come down to one big final outcome.  Which the enemies of Israel will not like at all. But when you keep ignoring warning after warning?  That is what happens.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "The Hamas charter, of course, does more than just reject Israel as a sovereign political entity. It’s a vile document that echoes some of the worst anti-Semitic tropes of the modern era.
> 
> "But on the central question of one side denying the other’s legitimacy — it’s hard to ignore the symmetry between Likud – the party of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu – and Hamas."
> 
> The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State Informed Comment



Hamas is a terrorist organization that has called for the destruction of Israel.   They are the US State Dept.s' foreign Terrorist organization list, George.  Why are you equating Hamas with someone legitimate?  That does not even make sense!  It's like discussing the political opinion of Charles Manson vs. the US House of Representatives.  You're way out in left field, George.  Way out.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is way too much craziness going on in the Middle East. America too. Face it, we're all screwed if some sane people don't start getting involved.  Too many bombs going off. I don't want Israel getting nuked either.
> ...



The civilized world does consider them foes of innocent human beings who are being murdered.  The problem, Sally, is that not all human beings are civilized these days.  Some have lost their conscience and some have buried their conscience due to peer pressure and other lame excuses men come up with for siding with Muslim terrorists in the Middle East who are beheading children even.  It is most likely due to cowardice but what coward will admit it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2014)

Forester said:


> I think there is way too much craziness going on in the Middle East. America too. Face it, we're all screwed if some sane people don't start getting involved.  Too many bombs going off. I don't want Israel getting nuked either.
> The U.S. needs to retrieve their equipment from the M.E. because it's being not being used for its intended purpose...and kill the terrorists. But the word terrorist doesn't include "foe" just because a government says so.



I don't think you "think" at all, Forester.   You appear to be determined "Not to think" and I find that all too common with those who are accusing Israel these days.  I suppose condemning the evidence without examining it will keep your kind in eternal ignorance but I must warn you that ignorance is not bliss.  That is a myth.  Here is another myth for you.  Pulling out of the ME and burying our heads in the sand while Israel stands alone against a sea of terrorists will not keep us safer nor will it help anyone sleep better at night.  But I suppose you'll go ahead and believe what you want to believe.  It sounds like you've been at it for awhile.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 12, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



Are you saying that ISIS is now the Jews fault?   That's a new one!  

  For your information, Forester.....  The wall was put up to keep terrorists out.  Not in.  The terrorist training camps are "on the other side" of that wall.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 12, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...


*I'm not sure you off-topic by much, Forester, there were terrorist training camps inside Israel long before the Jewish state lurched into existence in 1948.

I'm sure you are correct about complete chaos as the ultimate goal of both the US and Israel in the New Middle East:
*
"'Hegemony is as old as Mankind…' -Zbigniew Brzezinski, former U.S. National Security Advisor

"The term 'New Middle East' was introduced to the world in June 2006 in Tel Aviv by U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice (who was credited by the Western media for coining the term) in replacement of the older and more imposing term, the 'Greater Middle East.'

"This shift in foreign policy phraseology coincided with the inauguration of the Baku-Tbilisi-Ceyhan (BTC) Oil Terminal in the Eastern Mediterranean. 

"The term and conceptualization of the “New Middle East,” was subsequently heralded by the U.S. Secretary of State and the Israeli Prime Minister at the height of  the Anglo-American sponsored Israeli siege of Lebanon. 

"Prime Minister Olmert and Secretary Rice had informed the international media that a project for a 'New Middle East' was being launched from Lebanon."

*Hezbollah threw up a speed bump to that New Middle East in Lebanon in 2006, but the Evil Empire has regrouped during the last eight years.







Plans for Redrawing the Middle East The Project for a New Middle East Global Research*


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That wall was put up to enable Jews to steal more Arab land and water in violation of international law and all norms of morality and justice; some Jews spell "justice" as "just us."


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Georgie is a typical desperate islamo Nazi-----"REPEAT THE LIES AND SOMEONE WILL BELIEVE"


*The New Middle East is not a Lie:
*
"The term 'New Middle East' was introduced to the world in June 2006 in Tel Aviv by U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice (who was credited by the Western media for coining the term) in replacement of the older and more imposing term, the 'Greater Middle East.'”

"This shift in foreign policy phraseology coincided with the inauguration of the Baku-Tbilisi-Ceyhan (BTC) Oil Terminal in the Eastern Mediterranean. 

"The term and conceptualization of the 'New Middle East,' was subsequently heralded by the U.S. Secretary of State and the Israeli Prime Minister at the height of  the Anglo-American sponsored Israeli siege of Lebanon. 

"Prime Minister Olmert and Secretary Rice had informed the international media that a project for a 'New Middle East' was being launched from Lebanon.

This announcement was a confirmation of an Anglo-American-Israeli 'military roadmap' in the Middle East. 

"This project, which has been in the  planning stages for several years, consists in creating an *arc of instability, chaos, and violence extending from Lebanon, Palestine, and Syria to Iraq, the Persian Gulf, Iran, and the borders of NATO-garrisoned Afghanistan.*"

Plans for Redrawing the Middle East The Project for a New Middle East Global Research


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel and Russia:
> ...


*Jeri, how do you interpret Samson's outcome in Gaza?
*
"Remember Samson? Champion of Israel at a time when the Jewish tribes were at loggerheads with the people of Gaza? 

"Nothing new there.

"In his day, however, the Philistines of Gaza were dominant, not the Jews, and in tit-for-tat raids Samson, who was extraordinarily strong, won fame for his prowess in slaughtering Philistines.

"Then, whoops, he fell in love with Delilah, a Philistine. Her people prevailed on her to wheedle from him the secret of his strength: his hair, which had never been cut. So as Samson slept she called someone in to shave it off. The Philistines gleefully took him prisoner and gouged out his eyes.

"Came the day when they mockingly called on this ''ravager of our country'' to entertain them at a great religious festival. They had somehow failed, however, to notice that Samson's hair was growing back.

"Summoning all his returning strength, he strained against the temple's two central pillars, and brought the building tumbling down. 

"Thousands of Philistines died in the rubble, *and so did Samson*.

Cautionary tale of Samson and Philistines still just as pertinent Otago Daily Times Online News Otago South Island New Zealand International News


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The Hamas charter, of course, does more than just reject Israel as a sovereign political entity. It’s a vile document that echoes some of the worst anti-Semitic tropes of the modern era.
> ...


*Israel was born in terror, Jeri, and it's coming dangerously close to following in the footsteps of Apartheid South Africa:
*
"Now leading South Africans are warning Israelis not to go down an apartheid path. Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu fuelled such fears in May when he proposed tweaking the country's basic law to make its Jewish identity paramount.

"The country's independence declaration defined Israel as 'a Jewish state'. Netanyahu wants to stiffen that to make clear it is 'the nation state of one people only - the Jewish people - and of no other people'. 

"*That would divide residents into two classes of citizen, based on race..."*

''Peace requires the people of Israel and Palestine to recognise the human being in themselves and each other, to understand their interdependence.''

*Jews are self-destructing once again, and, as always, some Jews are blaming their demise upon their victims.

Cautionary tale of Samson and Philistines still just as pertinent Otago Daily Times Online News Otago South Island New Zealand International News*


----------



## Sally (Sep 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



For all we know there are Arabs who have Syrian and Iraqi roots reading these forums.  They might be as anti-Semitic as Gaza George, but they certainly would be wondering why on a Middle East forum, all Gaza George can obsess about is Israel and the Jews while their own relatives and friends are suffering so terribly in their old countries.  As for terrrorist training camps (since Gaza George brought them up) I would suggest that Gaza George find one in his own area to help out his new bestest friends in the whole wide world; but since he faked a bad back after only ten days of basic training because he got lonely for the Hood (as he himself claimed), I doubt he would do any better in a terrorist training camp.  Naturally, Gaza George isn't interested in any Muslim terrorist training camps here in America at the present time.  He would only be interested if his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, were running these camps here in America.  then he would get up on his high horse and would be spamming about these camps ad nauseam.

Terrorist Training Camps in the US Military.com


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 12, 2014)

*




What Israel and Russia have in common:*
"Americans now see Russia as the United States' top foreign foe, as its image across the Pacific Ocean hits lows not seen in decades.

"But on that second count, Russia is actually in some good company -- with no less than America's top _ally_ in the region: Israel.

"A new CNN/Opinion Research poll shows 38 percent of Americans now have an unfavorable view of Israel, which in recent days has launched a ground operation in Gaza that has resulted in more casualties than its allies would prefer (witness John Kerry's reaction). The death toll in the current conflict includes more than 500 Palestinians.

"If you combine CNN and Gallup polling, that's the most Americans who view Israel in a negative light since 1992."

What Russia and Israel have in common - The Washington Post


----------



## Sally (Sep 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It all depends on who's who in the poll.  Many of the young people have been brainwashed by their Leftist teachers.  Many of the Blacks and Hispanics think of the Palestinians as the underdogs, the same as they feel about themselves here in the U.S. No doubt the educated Blacks and Hispanics who don't depend on welfare or subsidized apartments don't think of Israel as an evil doer, and they are the ones who are paying taxes. Now, of course, Gaza George is going to give us the results of a poll regarding how Americans think of Muslims.

By the way, even though they do not scream like the Nation of Islam's Louie "Calypso" Farrakhan from a pulpit against the Jews, this group, Astlan, happens to be very anti-Semitic and have published things against Israel and the Jews on the Internet and in their newspaper La Voz, which brainwash many of their readers against Israel..  They are the ones who want the entire American Southwest given back to Mexico.

aztlan - Google Search


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 13, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



Israel does not use UD any more.
DU has both civilian and military uses.  It is not banned.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



give up ARIS------the  DU  thing is something like  FLORIDATION of water---
it is a  ZIONIST PLOT.   -------and my all time fave----ZIP CODE<<<  another
Zionist plot-------Z ionists  I n   P ower         <<< a very serious article I read about
1960------the agenda is-----"the Zionists will be able to trace all people via their
ZIP codes"          DU  contaminates nothing----but that  ZIP code thing is----
IRREFUTABLE


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 13, 2014)

*Depleted Uranium
*
"Normal functioning of the kidney, brain, liver, heart, and numerous other systems can be affected by uranium exposure because, in addition to being weakly radioactive, uranium is a toxic metal,[7] although less toxic than other heavy metals such as arsenic andmercury.[66] 

"It is weakly radioactive but is 'persistently' so because of its long half-life. TheAgency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry states that: 'to be exposed to radiation from uranium, you have to eat, drink, or breathe it, or get it on your skin.'[67] 

"If DU particles do enter an individual, the type of danger presented—toxic vs. radiological—and the organ most likely to be affected depend on the solubility of the particles.[68]

"In military conflicts involving DU munitions, the major concern is inhalation of DU particles in aerosols arising from the impacts of DU-enhanced projectiles with their targets.[68]

"When depleted uranium munitions penetrate armor or burn, they create depleted uranium oxides in the form of dust that can be inhaled or contaminate wounds. 

"The Institute of Nuclear Technology-Radiation Protection of Attiki, Greece, has noted that 'the aerosol produced during impact and combustion of depleted uranium munitions can potentially contaminate wide areas around the impact sites or can be inhaled by civilians and military personnel.'[9] 

"The utilisation of DU in incendiary ammunition is controversial because of potential adverse health effects and its release into the environment.[69][70][71]

Depleted uranium - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Depleted Uranium
> *
> "Normal functioning of the kidney, brain, liver, heart, and numerous other systems can be affected by uranium exposure because, in addition to being weakly radioactive, uranium is a toxic metal,[7] although less toxic than other heavy metals such as arsenic andmercury.[66]
> 
> ...



but your forgot about.....
>>
Depleted uranium has a very high density and is primarily used as shielding material for other radioactive material, and as ballast. Examples include sailboat keels, as counterweights and as shielding in industrial radiography cameras.

*Shielding in industrial radiography cameras*
Industrial radiography cameras include a very high activity gamma radiation source (typically Ir-192 with an activity above 10 TBq). Depleted uranium is often used in the cameras as a shield to protect individuals from the gamma source. Typically the uranium shield is supported and enclosed in polyurethane foam for thermal, mechanical and oxidation protection.

*Coloring in consumer products*
Consumer product uses have included incorporation into dental porcelain, used for false teeth to simulate the fluorescence of natural teeth, and uranium-bearing reagents used in chemistry laboratories (e.g. uranyl acetate, used in analytical chemistry and as a stain in electron microscopy). Uranium (both depleted uranium and natural uranium) was widely used as a coloring matter for porcelain and glass in the 19th and early-to-mid-20th century. The practice was largely discontinued in the late 20th century. In 1999 concentrations of 10% depleted uranium were being used in "jaune no.17" a yellow enamel powder that was being produced in France by Cristallerie de Saint-Paul, a manufacturer of enamel pigments. The depleted uranium used in the powder was sold by Cogéma's Pierrelatte facility. In February 2000, Cogema discontinued the sale of depleted uranium to producers of enamel and glass.

*Trim weights in aircraft*
Aircraft that contain depleted uranium trim weights (such as the Boeing 747–100) may contain between 400 to 1,500 kg of DU. This application is controversial because the DU may enter the environment if the aircraft were to crash. The metal can also oxidize to a fine powder in a fire. Its use has been phased out in many newer aircraft. Boeing and McDonnell-Douglas discontinued using DU counterweights in the 1980s. Depleted uranium was released during the crash of El Al Flight 1862 on 4 October 1992, in which 152 kg was lost, but an extensive study concluded that there was no evidence to link depleted uranium from the plane to any health problems. Counterweights manufactured with cadmium plating are considered non-hazardous while the plating is intact.

*U.S. NRC general license*
U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission regulations at 10 CFR 40.25 establish a general license for the use of depleted uranium contained in industrial products or devices for mass-volume applications. This general license allows anyone to possess or use depleted uranium for authorized purposes. Generally, a registration form is required, along with a commitment to not abandon the material. Agreement states may have similar, or more stringent, regulations.

*Sailboat keel*
_Pen Duick VI_, a boat designed by André Mauric and used for racing, was equipped with a keel in depleted uranium. The benefit is that, due to the very high density of uranium, the keel could be thinner for a given weight, and so have less resistance than a normal keel. It was later replaced by a standard lead keel.

*Sampling Calorimeters for detectors in high-energy particle physics*
Depleted uranium has been used in a number of sampling calorimeters (such as in the D0 and ZEUS detectors) in due to its high density and natural radioactivity.<<


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 13, 2014)

"The U.S. Department of Defense claims that no human cancer of any type has been seen as a result of exposure to either natural or depleted uranium.[75] 

"Militaries have long had risk-reduction procedures for their troops to follow,[76] and studies are in consistent agreement that veterans who used DU-enhanced munitions have not suffered, so far, from an increased risk of cancer (see the Gulf War and Balkans sections below). 

"The effects of DU on civilian populations are, however, a topic of intense and ongoing controversy.

"As early as 1997, British Army doctors warned the British MoD (Ministry of Defence) that exposure to depleted uranium increased the risk of developing lung, lymph and brain cancer, and recommended a series of safety precautions.[77] 

"According to a report issued summarizing the advice of the doctors, 'Inhalation of insoluble uranium dioxide dust will lead to accumulation in the lungs with very slow clearance—if any. … Although chemical toxicity is low, there may be localised radiation damage of the lung leading to cancer.'

"The report warns that 'All personnel … should be aware that uranium dust inhalation carries a long-term risk … [the dust] has been shown to increase the risks of developing lung, lymph and brain cancers.'"[77] 

Depleted uranium - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Forester (Sep 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "The U.S. Department of Defense claims that no human cancer of any type has been seen as a result of exposure to either natural or depleted uranium.[75]
> 
> "Militaries have long had risk-reduction procedures for their troops to follow,[76] and studies are in consistent agreement that veterans who used DU-enhanced munitions have not suffered, so far, from an increased risk of cancer (see the Gulf War and Balkans sections below).
> 
> ...


I really hope that uranium didn't get dropped on to the Palestinians.  That's got to be a war crime if many of the Palestinians get cancer. I BELIEVE THE BRITISH DOCTORS THAT SAID URANIUM CAN CAUSE LUNG CANCER AND BLOOD AND BRAIN CANCER. THAT'S PROBABLY WHY NETANYAHU DROPPED IT ON THEM. TO GET THEM SICK, THEN DIE FROM IT. That's his plan. To free up water resources. Less resistance to his IDF army. That's a war crime.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 14, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The U.S. Department of Defense claims that no human cancer of any type has been seen as a result of exposure to either natural or depleted uranium.[75]
> ...


*What do you make of Abbas?
*
"He's a longtime Israeli collaborator. He performs enforcer services. He conspires against his own people.

"He's a Palestinian Judas. He belongs in prison, not high office. 

"He's well rewarded. He's hugely corrupt.

"He amassed an huge fortune. He did so the old-fashioned way. Betrayal pays well. Palestinian suffering continues.

"Abbas shares blame with Israel. He collaborates with the enemy. He's done so for decades. A previous article said he knew about Operation Cast Lead in advance.

"He supported it. He asked Israel to crush Hamas. What did he know and when about Operation Protective Edge?

"Why didn't he forthrightly denounce it? Why didn't he immediately sign the Rome Statute?

*Is the PA obstructing a probe of Israel latest war crimes in Gaza?

Abbas Blocks Israeli War Crimes Investigation*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 14, 2014)

just about anything can "cause cancer"------drinking whiskey has been associated
with  cancer of the esophagus.      Islamic style circumcision has been associated
with increased risk of penile cancer as compared to jewish style circumcision----
the date actually got compiled in Saudi Arabia.

GERD   (gastro esophageal reflux disease-----aka heartburn---that
   burning sensation that hits after the second slice of pizza)   is associated
   with   ----BARRETT's  esophagus------considered and demonstrated
   to be a  PRE CANCER  condition of the esophagus------
   A diet low in fiber------is associated with COLONIC CANCER      Lets
  us all hope that the Palestinians do not stop eating choumous

         I forgot what cell phones do----glioblastoma of the brain?


----------



## Sally (Sep 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> just about anything can "cause cancer"------drinking whiskey has been associated
> with  cancer of the esophagus.      Islamic style circumcision has been associated
> with increased risk of penile cancer as compared to jewish style circumcision----
> the date actually got compiled in Saudi Arabia.
> ...



You will notice that Gaza George and his new chum never brought up the chemical weapons that Assad used on his own people.  I guess since Assad wasn't Jewish, he got a pass from these two chimps.  Meanwhile, you have to laugh at these two characterters.  Here they are on the Middle East forum and only appear to be interested in the Middle East if they can drag the Jews into what is happening.  Tens of thousands of people have been killed by other Arabs, but since they can't blame the Jews for this, it is just another ho hum for them.


----------



## Sally (Sep 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Gaza George, you are still not fooling any rational viewers.  Do you actually believe that they think you are about the Palestinian Arabs when there are so many other Arabs who have been killed in other places in the Middle East and many more are suffering greatly, and not a word has been typed about them by you.  One would think that you could at least fake it and type a few things now and then about what is happening to the suffering people in at least Syria and Iraq.


----------



## Forester (Sep 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 15, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...


What if it's not in the "National Interest" of the US for the ME to (ever) calm down? For over four decades the US has been arming, training, and supporting some of the most violent elements of radical Islam they could find. The only way to lower the level of violence in that part of the world begins with cutting off arms sales there; the US is the worlds leading arms seller. Based on history, once IS is subdued the US will have already set up its next proxy threat to "National Security,"


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...


*Read more Marx:
*
"The tinder of revolt is piling up. 

"No person or movement can ignite this tinder. No one knows when the eruption will take place. 

"No one knows what form it will take. 

"But it is certain that a popular revolt is coming. 

"The refusal by the corporate state to address even the minimal grievances of the citizenry, the continued pillaging of the nation and the ecosystem, remind us that, *as Karl Marx pointed out, unregulated, unfettered capitalism is a revolutionary force*. It commodifies everything. Human beings and the natural world become commodities that are exploited until exhaustion or collapse..." 

"The corporate state—a system described by the political philosopher Sheldon Wolin as 'inverted totalitarianism'—is incapable of a rational response to the crisis. 

"A rational response, especially after your uprising in Madison and the Occupy movement, would at a minimum include a moratorium on all foreclosures and bank repossessions, a forgiveness of student debt, universal health care for all and a massive jobs program, especially targeted at those under the age of 25. 

"But the corporate state, by mounting a coordinated federal effort led by Barack Obama to shut down the Occupy encampments, illustrated that the only language it will speak is the language of force.

Chris Hedges Sacrificing the Vulnerable From Gaza to America - Chris Hedges -Truthdig


----------



## Sally (Sep 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What a hoot Gaza George is!!!  We know he is not really concerned about the Arabs since he never mentions the horrible things which happened and are still happening to them in the rest of the Middle East.  You can post all you want to about Chris Hedges.  If you weren't so lazy in your younger years, you wouldn't be pulling up this article now.

Strange (well it really isn't that strange) that Gaza George always is moaning about Capitalism when those who were living under Cummunism are happy to be free of that.  There are probably those still living in Communist countries who would be willing to take Commie Gaza George's place here in America if they only had a chance.  So many people are coming to this country, with many more hoping that some day they too will be able to attain their dream of living in America, but Commie Gaza George apparently can't stand to live here seeing that people who pushed themselves earned a good living and don't depend on the American taxpayer to help them get by in their later years.  Since Gaza George doesn't live that far from Koreatown, he should take a nice walk down there and ask some of the North Koreans living there are they happy to be living under capitalism in the U.S. or would they prefer to be back in North Korea living under communism.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2014)

SALLY   help me out------if the US has sanctions on Russia-----how is  ISRAEL
"violating"  them??.    Don't different countries do their own sanctions?


----------



## Sally (Sep 15, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SALLY   help me out------if the US has sanctions on Russia-----how is  ISRAEL
> "violating"  them??.    Don't different countries do their own sanctions?



I would think so since we have sanctions on Iran, bu yet other counries like India are working with Iran.  One thing we have to remember is that 100 countries could be having dealings with Russia and Gaza George would not say a peep.  It is only when his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, are involved, then he gets on his high horse.  We also have to remember that Gaza George was trying to blame the Ukraine conflict on the Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SALLY   help me out------if the US has sanctions on Russia-----how is  ISRAEL
> ...



Maybe Georgie is a closet  COSSACK.     Cossacks are very angry Ukrainians.  
According to news on TV right now------the US is trying to get lots of countries
to SIGN  up ---against  Isis.  ------since Isis is really a Zionist plot------maybe
Georgie will sign up


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 15, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SALLY   help me out------if the US has sanctions on Russia-----how is  ISRAEL
> "violating"  them??.    Don't different countries do their own sanctions?


"Actually, even before this assault on Gaza, there's been a steep decline in Israeli exports, especially to Europe. Some Israeli economists try to say, well, this is just because of the economic crisis inside Europe; it has nothing to do with political issues. But now we're seeing entire sectors of the Israeli economy that are suffering directly.

"So the sector that has probably suffered the most is the tourism sector. The tourism sector, they're not saying, we're being boycotted by people because of political opinions; they're saying people are afraid to go because of the war, and that's why we see so many cancellations and so many losses.

"But I think the agricultural sector, that's where we really see the impact very wide and very deep, because a lot of Israeli companies--there is an Israeli fruit company that produces fruit juice, and they were in negotiations with some European companies in Sweden, France, and Belgium to sell their juice in Europe, and these companies initially told them, you know, if you--just give us proof that you don't source your fruit from the occupied territory, that it doesn't come from the West Bank. 

"But then they changed their tune and said, you know what? *We don't want any kind of product that says 'Made in Israel'*. 

"That's obviously because of the boycott movement.

"And what these farmers do, what these agricultural companies do then is they try to seek, very desperately, other markets, because with agriculture you can't keep the goods forever. They're perishable goods. So their growing market now is Russia. 

"Russia is under international sanctions because of the crisis in Ukraine, and there are Russian companies that are willing to buy these goods from Israel. But they're paying less. The prices are lower."

*Ready for that big FLUSH?

Israeli Agribusiness Demanding Relief From Government as BDS Intensifies*


----------



## Sally (Sep 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SALLY   help me out------if the US has sanctions on Russia-----how is  ISRAEL
> ...



So who's the big mouth talking, Gaza George, not that I really listened to him?  You can Google about this site and there is another site where someone says:   The moderator of a _page_ named '_the real news_ channel' that spruiks socialist dribble with no fact based substance.  Meanwhile, one of the few Jews that you like says that the BDS movement is likely to fail.
Chomsky BDS Tactics Likely to Fail HonestReporting

If only you could afford a car, you would be able to drive to different Middle East markets and see the Muslim women put Israeli products in their shopping carts.  Do you think they didn't get word of the boycott yet?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"Chomsky also invoked an argument against BDS that has been used by anti-BDS activists for years – why focus on Israel alone? 

"But while anti-BDS activists are usually referring to Iran or Syria, Chomsky cites the U.S. as his example."

“'If we boycott Tel Aviv University because Israel violates human rights at home, then why not boycott Harvard because of far greater violations by the United States?' he wrote.

Chomsky BDS Tactics Likely to Fail HonestReporting


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


How did it work against racists in South Africa?


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I guess Gaza George didn't get the message from those Black South Africans who had visited Israel and who have said that there is no Apartheid in Israel.  However, we do know that the subject of "Apartheid in Israel" is a big thing on the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  Naturally these hate sites never discuss what happens in Muslim countries against those who are non Muslims.


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Well I think most of us know that he is a socialist and that is why you lap up his work even though he is Jewish.  Meanwhile, I think the viewers are smart enough to realize that you salivate over this BDS movement and hope that it eventually covers everything coming out of Israel.  However, I doubt that any thinking person will give up the medical and technological innovations coming out of Israel no matter how much they might hate the Jews like you do.  I certainly wish you could afford a car and a tankful of gas so that you could travel around to the different Middle Eastern markets here in Los Angeles and tell the Muslim women that they shouldn't buy Israeli products. They would probably laugh you right out of the store.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"'Apartheid' isn't just a term of insult; it's a word with a very specific legal meaning, as defined by the International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid, adopted by the U.N. General Assembly in 1973 and ratified by most United Nations member states (Israel and the United States are exceptions, to their shame).

lRelated


OP-ED
Apartheid in Israel? Hardly.
SEE ALL RELATED

8

"According to Article II of that convention, the term applies to acts 'committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.' 

"Denying those others the right to life and liberty, subjecting them to arbitrary arrest, expropriating their property, depriving them of the right to leave and return to their country or the right to freedom of movement and of residence, creating separate reserves and ghettos for the members of different racial groups, preventing mixed marriages — these are all examples of the crime of apartheid specifically..."

*Your people are really NOT that special, $al, you're just GREEDY.

Does the term apartheid fit Israel Of course it does. - LA Times*


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


It took me awhile to get back to you.
You know, capitalism might be good for some countries but maybe 
not every country. If the ME wants to embrace it or reject it 
then they should have that choice instead of getting capitalism 
shoved down their throat by the U.S. and the west. If they want 
to barter for goods, that's perfectly acceptable and fine. 
Whatever they wish to do.
If they don't want modern houses or cars or a modern way of 
life that is certainly THEIR choice. I say let them do what 
they wish and leave them alone. They know what's best.

If they want to grow poppies or weed in Afghanistan, hey, more 
power to them.  They can also just let their land sit there 
without cultivating it. It's THEIR land and THEY can do what 
they want with it. The U.S. has no business destroying crops in 
Afghanistan or anywhere else. 

America is screwing up the ME big time. The corrupt politicians 
and lobbyists, like you said, and the corrupt greed of the 
Military Industry are driving the whole mess. 
How to stop it? Spread the word on the web. The traditional 
ways of writing Congress. Boycott arms companies. Boycott 
corporations invested in the ME. Vote for Representatives that 
are anti-war.

Personally I don't get it. Why does the U.S. care and interfere 
so much in the ME? 
Israel for one. Israel wants the U.S. to kill all Muslims so
Israel doesn't have to. Israel wants to exterminate them and 
steal their land and especially their water. Apparently the 
Israelis need to use huge quantities of water for their 
swimming pools and lawns while only giving Palestinians BELOW 
THE REQUIRED AMOUNT OF DAILY WATER FOR SURVIVAL FOR A HUMAN.  

Yeah. Unbelievable. Israelis get 400 liters per person per day 
(106 gallons) but the Palestinians only get 10 liters per 
person per day (2.5 gallons). That's not enough water for 
drinking, cooking, flushing or bathing.  Very obvious.

Another reason used to be "the oil". But, now with the glut of 
oil discovered in U.S. we don't need the ME oil. So that's no 
excuse. (The neo-cons might still use it for an excuse though).

Thirdly, I believe the U.S. wants the ME to be stable so 
Americans can travel around the world for sightseeing like they 
own the damn place. They want to visit the pyramids, etc. at 
THEIR (the Americans) convenience. It's selfish. Makes them feel powerful (?). I just don't get it.

I guess the American companies want to make $$ in the ME so 
they put in a factory/business over there and when things start 
going crazy, they freak out and have their cronies in 
Washington start beating the war drums. For the ME. Like that's 
going to help.

Terrorism. Yeah we supposedly had the terrorists under control 
then Maliki screwed over the Sunnis which caused them to hook 
up with ISIS. And the Iraqis handed over all our tanks and 
weapons we gave them to the terrorists. Now we have well-
equipped terrorists wreaking havoc. Cue the war neo-cons!

So basically America is screwing around in the ME for the worst 
reasons imaginable.  And it's costing the ME people, especially 
the Arabs, their lives.

The U.S. should never send any weapon at all to the ME or 
anywhere in the world. Not even a damn flashlight. And NEVER 
LEAVE YOUR BEST EQUIPMENT LIKE ABRAMS TANKS in the ME or anywhere else. They need to be brought back to the U.S.  
Otherwise it promotes wars. In a tinder box. 

Let them make their own damn countries and maps and elect their 
own leaders or just run around with no laws. Or Sharia law. So 
what? Deal with it. 
Damn politicians in Washington need to just stop bitching about 
the rest of the World and just shut up and deal with their own 
problems.
LEAVE THE MIDDLE EAST ALONE! (Except Palestine. The Israelis 
need to be held accountable for their atrocities including land theft and mass murder).[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*Your racist state is collapsing, Ha$bara $al, why aren't you there helping?
*
"So Israel is in a crisis of standard of living, which has accumulated over many years now. And, in fact, a lot of Israelis are protesting and have protested very vigorously against the drop in income or the stagnating income while cost of living is going up so sharply. And, in fact, this has altered the Israeli political situation. 

"So now there are big political parties in the parliament and in the government who have made promises to try to improve the situation.

"And what's amazing is how the entire public debate in Israel has seemed to forgotten this debate, the economic debate that existed merely days before the war against Gaza started. 

"And in that debate, there was a very heated argument between the Ministry of Finance and the Ministry of Defense about cutting the defense budget. Israel is spending more on defense as a proportion of its total public expenses than any country in the world, or at least any developed country. 

"And this has taken a very heavy burden on the population. 

"There has been an attempt to try to cut down the cost of the military. And the army has threatened that they're going to not be able to provide Israelis with enough security. They basically tried to scare the public about various menaces. 

"And when it seemed that the Ministry of Finance is maybe going to win, that's exactly when the conflict erupted, first with this operation Brother's Keeper, in which Israel invaded the West Bank. Netanyahu, Prime Minister Netanyahu, wanted to blame Hamas for this escalation. 

"So he diverted the aggression towards Gaza. That's actually what started this 50 day onslaught on Gaza known as Protective Edge. 

"And now all of this debate has been forgotten. 

"*Everybody forgets that this all started with the attempt of the Ministry of Defense to protect their own budgets.* 

"And the situation now is that the debates that we see in the news are not about whether the defense budget can be cut or how much can it be cut, but how much is it going to be increased.

Israel Facing Major Economic Consequences for 50 Day War on Gaza

*Your people murder hundreds of children to protect the funding of their war machine; aren't you one proud
*


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Okay, now that's funny. You may not agree with him but regardless that's funny. 
 Maybe economic warfare is the way to squash Israeli aggression.  Works for me. Just stop the attacks.
Sadly I bet the U.S./allies will someday have to invade Israel and flatten those 30+ foot high walls in the West Bank and then flatten the settlements. Then push the Israelis back out of the West Bank for good.  Snap them back into reality.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*Here's some context to help you understand where $ally is coming from:
*
"Hasbara is an Hebrew word defined as explanation. 

"The purpose of Hasbara is to explain and educate western people about the Israeli mission. 

"Hasbara can take many forms, adverts, websites, comments on blogs, letter writing, protests and so on. 

"For a fuller idea of the depth of Habsara check this tool-kit from the We Believe in Israel Website. (made by BICOM). 

"The difference between propaganda and hasbara? 

"I would say Hasbara is more of a soft sell at first, it seeks to inform, influence and educate the ignorant to the Israeli cause. The narrative of Hasbara has a victimized quality underpinning it, a very passive-aggressive approach, Israel is always defending not attacking. 

"They play the mis-understood victim and invite their critics to attack them. 

"The sub-current being that Israel’s message is not understood. Israel views that the reason for this is either lack of education or stupidity. 

"So the Hasbara agents explain until they realise that they are getting nowhere and then respond with disdain and disgust.

*She's the kosher comic relief around here

A Guide To HASBARA TROLLS Pragmatic Witness*


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



And here I thought that when Forester crawled over here again, he would actually give us some news about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  However, like a typical anti-Semite, he could care less about what is happening no matter how many people have been killed, how many are now suffering, and how many are refugees.  Remember, Forester. never use anything that has come out of Israel, whether it is some medical innovation which can save your life or some technological innovation which can make your life easier.  You don't want to be a hypocrite, now do you?


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Actually, Gaza George is the one who is very amusing.  Remember, folks, every time Gaza George resorts to using the dollar sign, it means that he is very short of money and wants everyone to know about it.  It's a shame that he can't visit the L.  He is also amusing with his constant use of "Hasbara" like he is so proud that he learned a new word.  Meanwhile, while Gaza George is obsessing over his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, because he feels they were the group that held him back in Los Angeles when it was his own lack of initiative, I would suggest that when Gaza George finds his way over to this forum (he has nothing to do with himself all day so of course is on other forums) and can't participate in what is happening in the rest of the Middle East, perhaps he should take the time to read this book.  No matter how many times Gaza George tries to demonize his favorite scapegoat, there are Muslims around who wouldn't hesitate to do him in, the same way as they are doing all those innocent people in the Muslim world.

Islam For Dummies Malcolm Clark 9780764555039 Amazon.com Books


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


What? I'm still not sure how you can profess to have SO MUCH compassion for the suffering in the Middle East but are so ho-hum about the suffering of other Middle Eastern peoples. It just doesn't square.  Oh yeah, the Hasbara agenda manual tells you to.
Are they really any different?  No.  
But you want their land to belong to Israel so you make an exception. Just let them (Pals.) go away somewhere else, like they can escape the iron grip of Israel. They're  cornered. At least the Syrians could flee. 
So, yeah there is a difference.  Save some of your compassion for peoples in other parts of the ME or the World.  They could use it.
Disregard your rabid pro-Israeli's comrade's judgments  on you. They'll get over it.


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



Poor Forester, he doesn't seem to realize that since he crawls on here now and then and only wants to talk about Israel, all it shows the viewers is that he is just another two-bit anti-Semite.  I guess Forester thinks that his new friends, the Palestinian Arabs, have been there for ages and ages and ages when most of them came into Israel when the Jews had jobs for them.  Are you calling Winston Churchill a liar when he said they were flooding into Israel from their surrounding countries.  Why do you think we see so many Hispanics from south of the border coming up here?  It certainly isn't for a vacation.  It is for the same reason you saw the poor Arabs coming from Egypt, Jordan, Syria, etc. because they wanted jobs.  By the way, perhaps you should tell your new friends that they should have picked better leaders -- leaders who would not constantly shoot rockets into Israel.  This way Israel wouldn't retaliate.  If you feel you can't tell them that, perhaps you should apply for a job digging tunnels so that you can help them kill some Jews.


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah maybe the Arabs do want jobs in Israel. All that American $$ circulating in Israel.  Who wouldn't?  Everyone wants to eat.
I'd fire rocket or throw rocks if somebody illegally stole my land and put me in prison, and you would too.  
Netanyahu even stole that huge 1,000 acre parcel on Labor Day weekend, the snake.  You're proud of that snake aren't you?  A modern day thief you can relate with.  
The CORRECT analogy would be:  If we blockade Mexico completely, would it be crazy to think they just might want to escape or transport goods through tunnels?  Perfectly normal. 
Don't forget Israel is the cause of this whole problem.

You slither around a lot like your idol.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> Yeah maybe the Arabs do want jobs in Israel. All that American $$ circulating in Israel.  Who wouldn't?  Everyone wants to eat.
> I'd fire rocket or throw rocks if somebody illegally stole my land and put me in prison, and you would too.
> Netanyahu even stole that huge 1,000 acre parcel on Labor Day weekend, the snake.  You're proud of that snake aren't you?  A modern day thief you can relate with.
> The CORRECT analogy would be:  If we blockade Mexico completely, would it be crazy to think they just might want to escape or transport goods through tunnels?  Perfectly normal.
> ...



the land in question----that  Netanyahu "stole"-----is actually land which had been purchased and owned by jews  (BY PURCHASE)----pre  1948----long time "pre" 
and had been a jewish farming settlement    uhm   ??  ETZION (??)      Now it is
simply----land left abandoned-------no arab  "owned"  it         I hope this information
consoles you


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah maybe the Arabs do want jobs in Israel. All that American $$ circulating in Israel.  Who wouldn't?  Everyone wants to eat.
> ...


I'm talking about the West Bank and that's not how the UN sees it. Sorry,  I believe the UN. Stolen.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



believe what you like.       So  you believe that if an arab can prove he owned
a piece of land which is in ISRAEL  today-----he is not entitled to it?     So far Israeli
courts have awarded such land to  ORIGINAL OWNERS-------do you think that the
courts should take it back?       Can  you cite the  "YOU STOLE IT"    statement by the UN?


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Okay here.
The international community considers the settlements in occupied territory to be illegal,[9] and the United Nations has repeatedly upheld the view that Israel's construction of settlements constitutes a violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention.[10][11] Israeli neighborhoods in East Jerusalem and communities in the Golan Heights, areas which have been annexed by Israel, are also considered settlements by the international community, which does not recognise Israel's annexations of these territories.[12] The International Court of Justice also says these settlements are illegal in a 2004 advisory opinion.
Israeli settlement - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh-----ok    so you believe that if an arab can PROVE that his owned a piece of land
in Israel------by purchase----pre  1948 ---he is NOT ENTITLED TO IT-----I am delighted ------


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Oh-----ok    so you believe that if an arab can PROVE that his owned a piece of land
> in Israel------by purchase----pre  1948 ---he is NOT ENTITLED TO IT-----I am delighted ------


Just don't know when to give it up do you?  THE WORLD KNOWS WHAT ISRAEL IS DOING IN THE WEST BANK. BAD THINGS.  Stealing land. Give it a rest.


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> Yeah maybe the Arabs do want jobs in Israel. All that American $$ circulating in Israel.  Who wouldn't?  Everyone wants to eat.
> I'd fire rocket or throw rocks if somebody illegally stole my land and put me in prison, and you would too.
> Netanyahu even stole that huge 1,000 acre parcel on Labor Day weekend, the snake.  You're proud of that snake aren't you?  A modern day thief you can relate with.
> The CORRECT analogy would be:  If we blockade Mexico completely, would it be crazy to think they just might want to escape or transport goods through tunnels?  Perfectly normal.
> ...



You are the one who slithers like a snake onto this forum which happens to cover the entire Middle East, not just Israel.  All you seem to be concerned with is Israel no matter what is happening in the rest of the Middle East which is huge.  As for the tunnels, it certainly looks like you have no problem with them building these tunnels to kill the Jews.  They themselves admitted how they were going to get at the Jews on the coming Jewish holiday.  Maybe some Hamas guy will see how this particular poster sticks up for them and will reward him with getting a Mercedes or BMW through one of the tunnels and hand him the keys.


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Wow George you were right.   She's executing Troll Technique #4 with a vengeance.


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



I have to laugh at these two losers being the best of friends now.  As the viewers can see, they really have no interest in what is happening in the Middle East unless they can drag Israel into the mix and demonize that country.  They must think the viewers are dumb that they don't realize this.  But carry on, fellows, it is amusing to see two anti-Semitic losers buddy up.


----------



## Forester (Sep 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah maybe the Arabs do want jobs in Israel. All that American $$ circulating in Israel.  Who wouldn't?  Everyone wants to eat.
> ...


Yeah sure. You couldn't get a bicycle through most of those tunnels, if they even existed the way Israel claimed they did.  Israel lies a lot. BTW You'd have to get a heck of a lot of cars if you're going to supply them to all the people who are against Israel's massacre.  Millions. Many millions.


----------



## Sally (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



 I guess you missed the pictures that the BBC published a few years back.  You could drive a huge truck through those tunnels.  Funny that you should claim the Israel massacred people when it was your new friends in Hamas who started up and Israel retaliated.  However, tell your good friends that next time they start up to let their people go down into the tunnels to hide until the all-clear signal is sent.  Meanwhile, 190,000 Arabs have been killed in Syria alone, and there was not a peep out of you.  I guess since the Jews were not involved and it was Arab killing Arab, you felt it wasn't worth your time posting about it.  If the President of Sudan murdered another 2,000,000 Christians as he had his Army do in the past, you would just be ho humming about it since the Jews didn't do it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2014)

Forester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh-----ok    so you believe that if an arab can PROVE that his owned a piece of land
> ...



"the world knows"     "everyone knows"  ---you got the islamo Nazi mosque lingo down very well.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 17, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*The world knows about the Lydda Death March; what's your excuse?
*
"The *1948 Palestinian exodus from Lydda and Ramle* was the expulsion of 50,000–70,000 Palestinian Arabs when Israeli troops captured the towns in July that year. 

"The military action occurred within the context of the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. 

"The two Arab towns, lying outside the area designated for a Jewish state in the UN Partition Plan of 1947, and inside the area set aside for an Arab state in Palestine,[1][2] subsequently were transformed into predominantly Jewish areas in the new State of Israel, known as Lod and Ramla.[3]

1948 Palestinian exodus from Lydda and Ramle - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Sep 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



I wonder, since Gaza George wants everyone to believe that he actually cares about Arabs, if he can tell us something about the over 2 million refugees from Syria.  What towns were they from, Gaza George, and do you think they will ever be able to return to their towns.  It certainly is a hardship on the countries who are taking in so many refugees so Gaza George must have a handle on that situation, and he can report to the readers of this Middle East forum.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 17, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*What role did the creation of your racist country play in Syria's misery, Ha$bara $al?
*
"This paper seeks to provide an overview of the Palestinian refugee population in Syria, most of
whom arrived in 1948-1949 via Lebanon, Jordan, the Golan Heights and on boats that departed from
the coastal area in Palestine for Tartous and Latakia. Thousands of Palestinian refugees also came
to Syria by train.

"The number of Palestinian refugees in Syria in 1948 was 85-90,000. At present, there are 365,000
refugees. Their numbers could reach 399,000 by the end of 2000 and might be 463,000 by the end
of 2005. They constitute about 11% of the total number of Palestinian refugees and 2.4% of the
population of the host country. There are 14 refugee camps in Syria, seven of them are in Damascus
area. UNRWA recognizes 10 camps only. However, about 70% of the Palestinian refugees in Syria
are living in camps. 

"Contrary to some expectations, camps are no longer isolated islands socially,
culturally and politically separated from the community of the host country. This is because
Palestinians are legally equal to Syrians in everything except for the right of candidacy to the
Parliament and municipal councils and voting in elections."

http://prrn.mcgill.ca/research/papers/al-mawed.pdf


----------



## Forester (Sep 17, 2014)

Sally said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


If somebody in Israel produced something and got paid for it and the item hit the free market, then anyone who purchases said product can use it. Whether it's made in Brazil or wherever. The $$ changed hands.  So yes I can use any product I choose, but NICE TRY. Of course with the boycott, BDS, I sure try to avoid Israeli products and do. (Never reward mass murderers of children).


----------



## Sally (Sep 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



With the use of Gaza George's dollar signs all the time, I feel like going into the Pico Union area and asking someone "Donde es el Gringo."  When they point out where Gaza George lives, I will hand him a few bucks so he wouldn't be so pressed for dollars.  Meanwhile, Gaza George, why not tell us how the Arabs themselves mainly told the inhabitants to leave so that they wouldn't be in the way when the Arab Armies came in to kill the Jews.  Then the Arabs from the area could come back and take the property and assets of the Jews who were murdered.  Speaking of refugees, how come millions and millions of displaced people as a result of World War II were able to settle in strange places thousands of miles from their original homes, learn a new language and culture and get on with their lives, many very successfully and not depending on subsidized apartments.  If Gaza George was really interested in the Palestinians in Syria, he would have been posting articles about what was happening to them in Syria just a few months ago when their situation was very dire.  Research about it, Gaza George, and see what happened to them and then wonder why you were so silent even though you try to fake out the readers that  you care about them.


----------



## Sally (Sep 17, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



I am referring to the medical and technological innovations coming out of Israel that you would never turn down if they helped you medically or made your life simpler.  I have to laugh at all these hypocrites.  They will buy clothes made in a country such as Pakistan where the Sunnis are busy car and suicide bombing the Shia and Ahmadiyya while the government looks away and where women are honor killed by their male relatives, or from China which hasn't the greatest human rights record, but it is only if the Jews are involved, then they will boycott the products.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 18, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*I guess the Arabs in Jaffa didn't get that imaginary memo from their "leaders" that you continually lie about; is that why hasbara pays you the big $$$?*

"It was 46 years ago, on May 13, 1948—the day before Israel's creation—that the all-Arab seaside city of Jaffa surrendered to Jewish forces. It was the largest Arab city in Palestine and, under the U.N. Partition Plan, was to have been part of a Palestinian state. 

"But Menachem Begin's terrorist Irgun group began bombarding civilian sectors of the city on April 25, terrifying the inhabitants into panicky flight.

"At the time, the city's normal population of around 75,000 was already down to 55,000. On the day of surrender less than three weeks later, only about 4,500 remained. 

"The rest of Jaffa's citizens had fled their homes in terror, becoming part of the 726,000 Palestinian refugees created by the war.

"*Although Arab armies from neighboring countries did not enter Palestine until May 15*, Jewish forces had been active in a campaign of ethnic cleansing since passage of the partition plan the previous Nov. 29. 

"The first effort was aimed at clearing out Palestinians living in cities designated as part of the Jewish state."

*Don't you ever feel guilty for constantly shilling for your greedy, racist state, $al?

Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel s Creation in 1948 1994 April-May*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Arab violence against jews in Israel had been ongoing for decades BEFORE 
the partition and had INCLUDED operatives from OTHER COUNTRIES----
(something like the ISIS phenomenon) -------Georgie has decided that the ONLY
issue is the actual OPENED DECLARATION of other countries that they would
ANNHILATE THE JEWs----is of any significance------In fact the ancient jewish
community of Jerusalem had already been under STARVATION siege for more than  a year before   1948 end of mandate day.    (Georgie's fave---babies dead
in the gutters)     Try again later, Georgie        Hubby's very own cousin was
found ---in parts-----scattered about in the orange grove----LONG before
end of mandate day.       You nauseate me,   georgie


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



In many countries in the middle east product made by companies owned or started by jews, no matter what country they are actually made in, are forbidden.  Can't import, even for personal use items with the company name on it.  Estee Lauder and Spielberg two names in point.  Companies that do business with Israel are banned.  Companies, software/internet, that do not allow the country's monitoring of the user and information they send, like Skype, Microsoft, WhatsApp, and Viber were also banned.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2014)

I still refuse to drink   PEPSI-------it cooperated with that boycott, 
   coca cola  did not        Revlon did not.      uhm.......sheeeesh  
   I am still looking for a   "soda stream machine"  (not looking all
   that eagerly------I would have found it by now.)


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> I still refuse to drink   PEPSI-------it cooperated with that boycott,
> coca cola  did not        Revlon did not.      uhm.......sheeeesh
> I am still looking for a   "soda stream machine"  (not looking all
> that eagerly------I would have found it by now.)



Target, K-mart, Walmart, Macy, Kohl's, Staples, www.*sodastream*usa.com/
coupon : Homemade Bubbly Sodastream Maker As Low As 39.99 The Krazy Coupon Lady


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I still refuse to drink   PEPSI-------it cooperated with that boycott,
> ...



OH GEE-----uhm      is   Mitziah  (spelling?)   a word in Aramaic?-----somehow---
I never find myself in any of those stores                 SHEEESH       I will contend
with my driver.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 18, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Wow...body parts in orange groves; got any proof?
Your hasbara becomes less effective by the day.
Fuck you, Princess.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Mitzvah is a commandment.
Mutar is permitted.
Treif / Haram / Asur is forbidden


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



you are missing the MOST important------metziah    
   from the verb    uhm     motzeh -----l'mtzoah     ---uhm
     (not sure---but     mem   tzadi   (??)  hey       TO FIND
                 metziah-----a bargain at the suk

       sorry---but that's the best I can do-------I lost my dictionary decades
            ago


----------



## Sally (Sep 18, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




You will notice that Gaza George is using that WRMEA site which a retired Naval Intelligence Officer looked into and found that it actually was established by some Arab named Ali Something or orther.  God forbid that Gaza George would use something like the Encyclopedia Britannica which would cover "such important events" like WRMEA is claiming.  By the way, there used to be a poster who actually lived through the siege of Jerusalem and she described how horrendous it was. 

Gaza George is back to his "greedy" Jews bit.  I wonder if he was able to actually afford a car and had to buy gas, if he would complain that people throughout the world are suffering because of "greedy Arabs" putting such a high price on their oil while they themselves lives in several palaces, drive silver-plated cars, and take their enormous families to Europe on shopping trips.  

Meanwhile, a person would have to be brain dead to believe that Gaza George actually cares about the Arabs.  So many horrendous things are happening to many innocent Arabs in the rest of the Middle East, and nobody here has ever seen Gaza George show any sympathy for them.  If it isn't something where he feels he can drag his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, into the mix, he just isn't interested in what is happening to these Arabs, no matter how many tens of thousands have been killed and are still being killed.


----------



## Sally (Sep 18, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Oh wow!!!  Gaza George now thinks that if he resorts to a vulgarity, it will make rational people think that he really cares about the Arabs.  Since Gaza George has probably never stepped foot out of even his own neighborhood in quite a while, I would think that people who actually have come from the Middle East know just what IRosie is talking about.  Those in the Los Angeles area who are Coptic Christians or Armenian Christians can probably tell Gaza George a lot of interesting studies about what happened to their people.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



m'tziyah


----------



## Forester (Sep 18, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Money goes a long way towards squashing the "guilty" feeling. (Hasbara pays their propagandists).


----------



## Sally (Sep 18, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Maybe Gaza George and his new amigo are hoping that some radical Muslim group reading this forum will arrange a monthly stipend for them since they are so busy demonizing the Jews and Israel which these radicals like to see.  Maybe these two characters should read up what happened at the Mali Mall.  The same fate would await them if they happened to be around when an incident like this occurs again.


Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Hmm, wonder if Gaza George and his new sidekick are hoping for a monthly stipend from some radical Muslim group reading this forum and noticing how these two characters hate the Jews as much as they do.  Meanwhile, the same fate would await these two no matter how much they try to demonize Israel and the Jews if they happened to be around if an incident like this would occur again.  As an aside, has anyone seen these two anti-Semitic losers contribute anything to this forum about what is happening in other Middle East countries, or are they just here because they feel they must criticized Israel and the Jews and could care less what is happening elsewhere?

Terror at the Mall Watch this if you 8217 re on the fence about confronting radical Islamists Dallas Morning News


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2014)

"EU sanctions against Israel and US measures against Russia may be driving the two target nations together. 

"Agricultural Minister Yair Shamir has told Russian media that Russia’s need for fresh produce is 'a great opportunity' for Israel.

"For Israeli growers, increasing exports to Russia is a way to make up for expected market losses as Europe shies away from Israeli agricultural products. 

"As of September 1, the European Union has banned entry of all dairy, meat, poultry, and egg products from the West Bank, the Golan Heights, and Jerusalem, expanding an existing ban on produce from the region. 

"Reports said that the ban could be extended even further, keeping out food products produced even within the Green Line, unless producers can prove that they did not use any ingredients from the banned regions. 

"The EU sanctions are designed to pressure Israel into negotiating with the Palestinians and withdrawing from the named areas.

Read more: Sanctions propel Israel, Russia to expand agriculture ties | The Times of Israel Sanctions propel Israel Russia to expand agriculture ties The Times of Israel


----------



## toastman (Sep 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


But before Arab Armies entered the region on May 15, there was another war going on called the 1947-48 Mandatory Palestine Civil war. 
Your EXTREME bias ONLY mentions Jewish attacks but you NEVER mention any attacks by the Arabs, who initiated the war of 47-48 (as well as the following 1948 Arab Israeli war).
How do you expect to have ANY credibility when you are always telling half of the story...the half that suits your agenda.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*Jew and Arab lived in relative tranquility between the River and the sea for generations before Zionist migrants from EUROPE began flooding into Palestine, telling everyone who would listen how they intended to turn Palestine into a Jewish majority state; are you really surprised some Arabs, who comprised a 10:1 majority at that time, objected? Your people are simply NOT that fucking special, in spite of your lifelong brainwashing to the contrary.
*
"Why did the residents of Jaffa flee?

"According to Jewish intelligence officer Slunuel. Toledano, 'First because the Etzel [Irgun] had been shelling Jaffa for three weeks before the Haganah [regular army] entered, making the Arabs very much afraid; some already began to leave as a result of that shelling by Etzel. [Second,] there were rumors, based on the Etzel reputation, [that] the minute the Jews entered the town, the inhabitants would all be slaughtered.'3

"After the conquest, Irgun forces indulged in widespread looting. 

"Reported Jon Kimche, former editor of the _Jewish Observer _and _Middle East Review, _the official organ of the Zionist Federation of Britain:

"'For the first time in the still undeclared war, a Jewish force commenced to loot in wholesale fashion.' 4 At first the young Irgunists pillaged only dresses, blouses and ornaments for their girl friends. But this discrimination was soon abandoned. Everything that was movable was carried from Jaffa-furniture, carpets, pictures, crockery and pottery, jewelry and cutlery."

*Your people stole Palestine from its rightful owners.

Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel s Creation in 1948 1994 April-May*


----------



## Sally (Sep 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You know, Gaza George, you would show a little credibility if you would also talk about what happened in other Arabs countries and what is happening now.  All  you are doing is showing the rational readers that you are only obsessed with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and nothing else.  I am willing to bet that Gaza George feels nothing for the enormous number of Arabs who have been killed  just in recent years.  He has nothing to say about these people, but wants to go back years ago to fake it that he cares about the "Palestinian Arabs."   By the way, the Arabs who actually had property and assets stayed in Israel and are now Israeli citizens.  It is amusing, though, to see Gaza George getting on his soapbox about his scapgoats when so much is happening these days in other parts of the world.

Meanwhile, Gaza George, get out of your neighborhood once in a while and find some groups of Iranians, both Jewish and Muslim.  They can tell you how much they had to leave behind when those crazy Ayatollahs came into power.  One thing I have to say is that even though they lost much, they got back on their feet and now are living nicely and not clamoring for a subsidized apartment.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


"When future Israeli Prime Minister David Ben-Gurion learned that Jaffa had fallen, he wrote in his diary: 'Jaffa will be a Jewish city. War is war.' 

"To accomplish this, Israel set up a housing committee that was to allocate Palestinian homes and apartments to newly arrived Jewish families on certain dates. But Israelis ignored the dates and occupied the abandoned residences on a first-come, first possess basis. Israeli immigrant chief Giora Yoseftal reported: 'Thus the populating of Jaffa was achieved by continuous invasions and counter invasions [of unauthorized immigrants.' 

"Within a short time some Jews had moved into abandoned Palestinian homes in Jaffa. 

"Although no figures appear to be available for Jaffa, Palestinian bank accounts in Haifa containing 1.5 billion Palestinian pounds were seized by Israel.

"There was also desecration of Christian churches. Father Deleque, a Catholic priest, reported..."

Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel s Creation in 1948 1994 April-May


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Abandoned houses?        so?       are you
suggesting that my hubby still owns a house in   Yemen?


----------



## toastman (Sep 19, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Thanks for proving my point. What you call objection was murdering Jews . Arabs starting attacking Jews way before jews fought back. You cannot say that Arabs attacking Jews is objecting but when Jews killed Arabs it's murder. Doesn't work that way.
And nothing was stolen. Israel legally declared independence after complying with the prepatory steps to self determination. There was no sovereign country to steal and there was no people who had sovereignty over the land.
Stop distorting history because of your hatred for Jews


----------



## Forester (Sep 20, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "EU sanctions against Israel and US measures against Russia may be driving the two target nations together.
> 
> "Agricultural Minister Yair Shamir has told Russian media that Russia’s need for fresh produce is 'a great opportunity' for Israel.
> 
> ...


It seems like the lawbreakers cluster together.  Putin-Netanyahu,  Putin-Assad, China-N.Korea, etc. So no surprise really. They support each other, but I doubt if they ever TRUST each other...especially BIBI. Never trust that guy.  He'll put his hands in your pockets for $$$, never satisfied.  (Sally=don't say nuthin).


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2014)

Forester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "EU sanctions against Israel and US measures against Russia may be driving the two target nations together.
> ...




It seems that you are stupid-----(Sally---post something-----the idiot forrester is annoying me with his rephrasing of standard Nazi propaganda)

forrester----when did you first start reading
the works of  ARIBERT HEIM?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Right of Return, right?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2014)

[

Abandoned houses?        so?       are you
suggesting that my hubby still owns a house in   Yemen?[/QUOTE]
Right of Return, right?[/QUOTE]

of course not----that is like offering polish jews a right to return to Auschwitz-----the issue is compensation for stolen property


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


*The UN violated its own Charter by denying Arab and Jew the right to self-determination in 1948 Palestine. Zionists had made it clear they would accept a Jewish state with no more than 20% of its citizens composed of non-Jews; that is the main reason over 700,000 Arabs were driven from the homes, businesses, and farms by Jewish terrorists.

And then there's the missing bank accounts...
*
"Although no figures appear to be available for Jaffa, Palestinian bank accounts in Haifa containing 1.5 billion Palestinian pounds were seized by Israel."

*"Accumulate! Accumulate! That is Moses and the prophets." (Karl Marx in 1867)

Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel s Creation in 1948 1994 April-May*


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> Abandoned houses?        so?       are you
> suggesting that my hubby still owns a house in   Yemen?


Right of Return, right?[/QUOTE]

of course not----that is like offering polish jews a right to return to Auschwitz-----the issue is compensation for stolen property[/QUOTE]
That sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



of course not----that is like offering polish jews a right to return to Auschwitz-----the issue is compensation for stolen property[/QUOTE]
That sounds reasonable to me.[/QUOTE]

It does not sound reasonable to the muslims of the world------calculations have been done---          compensation for property
confiscated  by muslims from jews during the 20th century exceeds anything arabs who fled Israel could claim.       Just the 20th century------do you really think Saudi Arabia is going to come up with compensation for that which the pig did in  Yathrib  (renamed
"medina"   when the pig was interred therein)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2014)

oh gee--------now I understand Georgie-------ok Georgie-----a very good return------arabs can take up the property jews left in Auschwitz----fair is fair


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> oh gee--------now I understand Georgie-------ok Georgie-----a very good return------arabs can take up the property jews left in Auschwitz----fair is fair


You  know...I wish I had thought of that one.
Rich Jews compensate the victims of al-Nakba, and rich Arabs do the same for the roughly equal number of Jews driven from Arab states in '48?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh gee--------now I understand Georgie-------ok Georgie-----a very good return------arabs can take up the property jews left in Auschwitz----fair is fair
> ...



the rich arabs will not agree.   The proposal has already been turned down ---why are you
limiting the time window to 1948?        what is so magical about 1948?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The UN Charter.


----------



## Sally (Sep 20, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




You just have to laugh at these two losers, IRosie, and think of them as cheap entertainment.  As you and I as well as the rest of the rational viewers can see, one cucaracha crawls out of the woodwork to help his new pal,  the other cucaracha.  They are not interested in what is going on in the Middle East where so many are being killed.  They are only on this forum to demonize the Jews, their scapegoats.  Losers in life always need a scapegoat to blame.  Just sit back and giggle at their nonsense and in the end let it go in one ear and out the other, so to speak.


----------



## toastman (Sep 20, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're using a 20 year old article from a source I've never heard from. 
You believe anything you read about Israel as long as it's negative.
And CONSTANTLY whining about what happened 7 decades ago is going to get you nowhere.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Jews are still WHINING about what happened thirty centuries ago.


----------



## toastman (Sep 20, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


No they're not. That's a huge lie. And a deflection.
Why must you lie about Jews?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Jews constantly WHINE about losing their homeland thousands of years ago, and some of them argue that loss justifies their ethnic cleansing in Palestine since 1948. The specific article you're WHINING about claims Jews stole Jaffa before their racist state came into existence; how would its publication date affect the truth value of that particular proposition? As if you care.


----------



## toastman (Sep 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're such a fuckin liar, it's incredible! I have never hears a single Jew complaining about what you say they do. And you know nothing about Israel, so to call it a racist state is another lie. Calling Israel a racist state because there are some extremists living there is stupid like you.
Speaking of whining, you are the one constantly whining about Palestinians getting expelled in 1948.
Guess what George, they are NEVER coming back so stop whining!


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


You've been listening to lies about Israel for your entire life. Jews think they are entitled to land their "ancestors" pillaged three thousand years ago.

Blah...blah...blah.

"Land without a people for a people without a land."

Lies. Lies. Lies.

Your racist, apartheid state is swirling the same bowel as South Africa, and GOOD FUCKING RIDDANCE!


----------



## toastman (Sep 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



If anyone has been brainwashed by lies, it's you George.
And Israel is not anywhere NEAR to going the same path as South Africa, abd you know that.
You and your racist ilk will be dead LONNNNNG before Israel goes anywhere. Good Riddance to THAT! Say hello to Arafat for me you disgusting Jew hating welfare receiving scum!


----------



## toastman (Sep 21, 2014)

George accusing others if lies, while constantly spewing lies day after day! 
Oh the irony!


----------



## Sally (Sep 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Gaza George would love to see Israel gone because of his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Meanwhile, there have been Blacks from South Africa who have visited Israel and say there is no apartheid there.  We have to remember that this "apartheid" shtick is a big thing on the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  Morepver, I bet you Gaza George wasn't aware that right here in Los Angeles Preliminary Title Reports used to state as one of the restrictions "No Blacks, No Chinese, No Chickens."  Now everyone can live where he or she pleases, that is of course if they can afford the neighborhood and don't depend on subsidized housing.  I wonder if Gaza George can tell us how wonderful non Muslims are treated in Muslim countries.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


"The Jewish state (for so it identifies itself, after all) maintains a system of formal and informal housing segregation both in Israel and in the occupied territories. 

"It's obvious, of course, that Jewish settlements in the West Bank aren't exactly bursting with Palestinians. 

"In Israel itself, however, hundreds of communities have been established for Jewish residents on land expropriated from Palestinians, in which segregation is maintained, for example, by admissions committees empowered to use ethnic criteria long since banned in the United States, or by the inability of Palestinian citizens to access land held exclusively for the Jewish people by the state-sanctioned Jewish National Fund."

Does the term apartheid fit Israel Of course it does. - LA Times


----------



## Sally (Sep 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



But that is only an opinion piece by an Arab, Gaza George -- an Arab who is always writing opinions against Israel which are published in the Los Angeles Times.  However, there are opinions which are just the opposite.

FLAME Israel An Apartheid State Is there any truth at all in this oft-repeated calumny


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Palestinians were offered a state, their right to self determination, first with the creation of Jordan and then a separate palestinian state.  It was turned down by the arab states.  Israel accepted their right to self determination and were attacked by the neighboring states.  Arabs tried to deny the Israelis their right to self determination by trying to wipe Israel, and jews, off the map.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


It isn't possible to make an offer of "self-determination" without providing an election to allow the subject population to determine whether or not they want to live in an ethnocracy. The UN violated its own Charter by denying a Palestinians a ballot in 1948, and that crime has no statute of limitations.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Palestinians could have voted in Jordan if they had truly wanted but chose an attempted coup instead.


----------



## toastman (Sep 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Which part of the charter did they violate? Post a link too


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


"To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace..."

Charter of the United Nations Chapter I Purposes and Principles

*I would argue when the UN denied Palestinians an election in 1948 it defied its own Charter calling for the "self-determination of peoples..."*


----------



## james bond (Nov 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I still refuse to drink   PEPSI-------it cooperated with that boycott,
> coca cola  did not        Revlon did not.      uhm.......sheeeesh
> I am still looking for a   "soda stream machine"  (not looking all
> that eagerly------I would have found it by now.)



There may be more to this story now that Pepsi has been exposed as left-wing.  I didn't know they owned Starbucks.  They're also partners with Monsanto.

Monsanto Is Scrambling To Bury This Breaking Story - Don't Let This Go Unshared!


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2016)

james bond said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I still refuse to drink   PEPSI-------it cooperated with that boycott,
> ...



not impressed


----------



## james bond (Nov 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It means something to me that Monsanto is in cahoots with Pepsi and SBUX.  I will avoid mutant products.

And the hubbub from the CEO of Pepsi could be just to take advantage of free publicity.  I'm not a soda fan nor a SBUX fan so I can do without their products.

In terms of scoreboard, it's SBUX over Coca Cola since the election, so that's why I said the CEO of Pepsi is taking advantage.  It's smart.  If she wasn't rising, then it would've served her better to keep her mouth shut.

Better Buy: Starbucks Corporation vs. Coca-Cola


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 18, 2016)

georgephillip said:


> *Times are tough and getting tougher for Israeli farmers; at an earlier stage of the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement all that was required for Israelis to sell their agricultural products in Europe was proof the goods were not grown on occupied territory.
> 
> Not any more.
> 
> ...











 Since when has Israel been part of the US ?

 As for Israel goods very widespread in Europe and are on sale in many islamic shops as well as Jewish ones. Once the police were told that the protests were racist in nature they started to arrest the neo marxists and holding them for 48 hours. Then giving them a police caution and a warning.  So BDS has failed in Europe because of civil rights laws


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 18, 2016)

georgephillip said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > the Arabs don't want it??
> ...









 They have nothing to export is why, and they want Israel to pay the costs involved. Dumping 10 tons of ripe tomatoes at the border is not trade


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 18, 2016)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...









 Because it is international law to do so. Just as it is international law not to fire illegal weapons from gaza to Israel.


 You islamonazi stooges will never learn that the fault lies with hamas and fatah who are just terrorist scum


----------

